# Gefährliche Anschläge auf Biker im Bereich Schorndorf



## TKBK (8. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe heute Morgen in der Backnanger Kreiszeitung gelesen dass
im Bereich Schorndorf Nagelbretter im Wald ausgelegt werden und Drahseile
gespannt werden.

Es hat laut dem Zeitungsbericht jetzt einen ersten Schwerverletzten gegeben.

Ich nenne das versuchten Totschlag !!

http://www.bkz-online.de/node/325117

Gruß
tkbk


----------



## Sarrois (8. Dezember 2011)

TKBK schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich habe heute Morgen in der Backnanger Kreiszeitung gelesen dass
> im Bereich Schorndorf Nagelbretter im Wald ausgelegt werden und Drahseile
> ...


 
Weiß jemand wo das genau war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (8. Dezember 2011)

Legt euch mit nem Gaul auf die Lauer,wenn ihr denjenigen erwischt, das Seil um den Hals und dann im Western Style alle Nagelbretter lang.

Wenn er dann noch lebt, wird er das nicht mehr tun, wenn nicht, irgendwo ist schon Bioabfalltonne.


----------



## idworker (8. Dezember 2011)

ja geht's noch??? So ein *DRECKSPATZ* !!


----------



## RetroRider (8. Dezember 2011)

Neulich hat mich ein Auto überholt und dabei den in der Rechtsprechung gängigen Seitenabstand von 1,50m nicht eingehalten. An welche Stelle muss ich mich wenden, um den angemessenen Vergeltungsluftschlag zu beantragen?


----------



## hansmeier (8. Dezember 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Neulich hat mich ein Auto überholt und dabei den in der Rechtsprechung gängigen Seitenabstand von 1,50m nicht eingehalten. An welche Stelle muss ich mich wenden, um den angemessenen Vergeltungsluftschlag zu beantragen?



Gib mir einfach die Koordinaten und ich regel das für dich.


----------



## Aldar (8. Dezember 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Neulich hat mich ein Auto überholt und dabei den in der Rechtsprechung gängigen Seitenabstand von 1,50m nicht eingehalten. An welche Stelle muss ich mich wenden, um den angemessenen Vergeltungsluftschlag zu beantragen?


www.nato.com/callforvengeangeairstrike


----------



## Sarrois (8. Dezember 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Neulich hat mich ein Auto überholt und dabei den in der Rechtsprechung gängigen Seitenabstand von 1,50m nicht eingehalten. An welche Stelle muss ich mich wenden, um den angemessenen Vergeltungsluftschlag zu beantragen?


 
Mmmmmhhhh

Was die Leute da im Wald treiben solltest Du nicht ins Lächerliche
ziehen, das ist nicht mehr lustig


----------



## Sarrois (8. Dezember 2011)

Dies hier scheint ein entfernter Verwandter zu sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=530468&highlight=schurwald


----------



## RetroRider (8. Dezember 2011)

> [...]Die Offiziellen der Abteilung räumen freimütig ein, dass viele Biker illegal im Wald unterwegs sind.[...]



Mich würde mal interessieren, worin genau der implizit angedeutete Zusammenhang zwischen Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Selbstjustiz bestehen soll.
Fehlverhalten begeht Jede/r. Muss ich mich jetzt mit Selbstjustiz-Utensilien wappnen?


----------



## Crackintosh (8. Dezember 2011)

hier nochmal ein etwas ausführlicherer artikel zum thema:

http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.oberberken...rer.574fc298-b3f6-46ed-9275-b767d908f1e7.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## logan777 (8. Dezember 2011)

das ist ja mal übel...
nicht auszudenken wenn man mit dem hals gegen eine solche drahtschlinge kommt. 
die müsste man sich unbedingt mal greifen


----------



## ringle79 (8. Dezember 2011)

Am vergangen Samstag bin ich auf einem Trail von Schorndorf nach Adelberg ebenfalls gestürzt da ein paar Bäume an einer sehr unübersichtlichen Stelle lagen. Mir ist zum Glück nix passiert und zugegeben es sah ein wenig seltsam aus wie die Stämme da lagen...! Hab mir nix dabei gedacht...weggeräumt wie man das ab und an immer macht. 

Aber nach diesem Artikel wird mir einiges klar.


----------



## Sarrois (8. Dezember 2011)

Crackintosh schrieb:


> hier nochmal ein etwas ausführlicherer artikel zum thema:
> 
> http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.oberberken...rer.574fc298-b3f6-46ed-9275-b767d908f1e7.html


 
Die Abfahrt wo der Biker gestürzt ist kenne ich,
die war lange von den Stöckchenlegern verschont worden.
Das Gefährlich ist, das man hier mächtig Speed fährt, normalerweise


----------



## Crackintosh (8. Dezember 2011)

ich komme wohl aus einer gegend, in der diese waldnazis weniger aktiv sind, die trails sind bis auf wenige abschnitte eigentlich meistens frei. ein paar spots gibt es, bei denen der altbekannte kleinkrieg herrscht - stöcke, äste wegräumen, beim nächsten mal sind sie wieder da. 

richtige getarnte "fallen", die darauf abzielen, den biker zu verletzen, sei es stock, nagel oder draht, habe ich hier gottseidank noch nicht gesehen (und wenn, dann waren die fallen wahrlich dilletantisch angelegt).

und trotzdem habe ich mir schon überlegt, mich mal auf die lauer zu legen oder anzeige zu erstatten.


----------



## Shoxar (8. Dezember 2011)

Den einzigen "Gegner" den ich hier habe, sind diese lustigen "Wir fällen Bäume und lassen sie das ganze Jahr liegen" Leute. Warum wird überhaupt gefällt, wenn die dort Monatelang liegen... 
Da muss man sich schon mal 10 Min durchschlagen um auf "Baumfreies" Gebiet zu kommen...

Bisher nur gute Erfahrung, auch, oder erst Recht mit ü50 Leuten.


----------



## downh_ill (8. Dezember 2011)

hallöle 

da die anschläge auf biker höchskriminel sind und tötlich sein  können , 
kämpfen wir um eine mountainbike / downhill strecke. 

deshalb haben wir in facebook eine seite eröffnet, in der alle von euch mitglieder werden können um uns zu unterstützen gegen eine solche kriminallität , ich hoffe das ihr uns unterstützt bei unserem projekt , eine legale downhill strecke ohne i welche nagelbrätter bzw. drähte zu bauen. 


um damit durchzukommen, brauchen wir so viele mitglieder wie möglich. 

besucht unsre seite für mehr infos 

und bedanke mich im vorraus 

downhill/freeride 

hier der link : 

Downhill / Freeride  Rems-Murr-Kreis
*
*

*mfg phil 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (9. Dezember 2011)

Das kam heut morgen auch schon in den Radionachrichten,
sogar noch vor der Briefbombe an den Kollgegen Ackermann


----------



## aka (9. Dezember 2011)

> ... Ein Fichtenstamm, dessen Äste eine Form von Widerhaken bildeten, verfing sich in den Speichen. ...



Nicht, dass ich die Aktionen von Stöckchenleger gut heissen will - nichts liegt mir ferner.
Ich denke aber, dass man im Wald und auf Trail mit solchen Hindernissen leider rechnen und sein Tempo der Sicht entsprechend anpassen muss! 
Schliesslich kann das auch durch natürliche Vorgänge passieren, so wie jetzt durch den Wind, Schneebruch, Waldarbeiter, oder wie bei mir auf meinem Hometrail durch lockere Felsen die mal eben auf die Ideallinie stürzen, obwohl die sich Jahrelang nicht bewegt haben.
Bei versteckten "Fallen" ala Nagelbrett und Seilen ists natuerlich was anderes, das ist in jedem Fall was für die Polizei.


----------



## Timebandit (9. Dezember 2011)

Wir hier im Pfälzer Wald (Haardtrand) kämpfen regelmäßig mit solchen Aktionen von Schwachmaten wie selbiger!! Ich freue mich jetzt schon innig auf denTag, an welchem ich die bei uns in der Region tätige Dr..cksau stelle und erlege. Da gibts ordentlich was auf die Mütze!! Falls unser Fallensteller hier mitliest: Dies darf als öffentliche Drohung verstanden und wahrgenommen werden!!

Ihr müsstet mal sehen, was da so an Fallen und vor Allem mit welcher Hinterlist gebaut wird und wurde!!


----------



## downh_ill (9. Dezember 2011)

soch eine sauerei aber echt ...  
wir dh und fr bzw mountainbike fahrer machen auch nichts gegen andere sportarten. 
können die uns einfach nicht in ruhe lassen, und unsern sport aussüben lassen.

wir nehmen ja auch rücksicht auf fussgänger.

also wenn ich den erwisch wo so ein scheiß macht, 
der kann schnürre dann wo anderst hin  machen wos kein mehr jugt :/ 

mano man


----------



## Sarrois (9. Dezember 2011)

Passt zwar nicht ganz hier rein

http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...aus.6ae0992f-42b9-41fd-aebe-173247aeb6fb.html

Das zeigt nur weit weit unsere feine Gesellschaft schon ist


----------



## Thaddel (9. Dezember 2011)

Leute... So ******** das auch ist, ohne Frage, so wenig bringt hier Selbstjustiz seitens der betroffenen Biker... 

Wenn ihr etwas verdächtiges erkennt, Polizei informieren. Das ist deren Job, wenn ihr so einen Affen verprügelt macht ihr euch nur selbst unglücklich. Wobei ich eure Wut durchaus verstehen kann, nicht auszumalen was da alles passieren kann...


----------



## Athabaske (9. Dezember 2011)

downh_ill schrieb:


> hallöle
> 
> da die anschläge auf biker höchskriminel sind und tötlich sein  können ,
> kämpfen wir um eine mountainbike / downhill strecke.
> ...


...und genau das ist der falsche Weg. Noch eine weitere "offizielle" Downhillstrecke, am besten von einem Verein und dann noch eine und noch eine. Irgendwann heißt es dann Biker bleibt auf Euren Strecken!

Und was machen die Tourenfahrer? Was diejenigen die sich keine drei, vier Vereinsmitgliedschaften leisten können/wollen?


----------



## Timebandit (9. Dezember 2011)

Nun ja! Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre gemerkt, dass der sogennante Freund und Helfer in grün nicht immer selbiger ist. Vom Grunde her gebe ich Dir absolut Recht. Selbstjustiz ist nicht der richtige Weg!! Aber wie man in der Vergangenheit schon allzu of erlebt hat (auch in diversen anderen Bereichen wie Stalking etc.), lassen sich solche Typen auch von den Vertretern unserer Justiz nur schwer und schon gar nicht nachhaltig beeindrucken. Und wie genau soll das eigentlich aussehen wenn man so einen Typen auf frischer Tat im Wald erwischt?? Polizei anrufen und den Typen bitten doch so lange zu warten bis diese dann vor Ort ist?? Und meinst Du wirklich die kommen wegen so einem Delikt mit Blaulicht und Trörö die Singeltrails hochgeheizt?? Junge, wo lebst Du?? Ich jedenfalls habe die letzten 5 Jahre in FFM gewohnt und bei meinem täglichen nach Hause Weg mit der U- und S-Bahn, oder abendlichen Spaziergängen mit meiner Holden, usw., so einige krasse Situationen selbst live miterleben müssen. Leider habe ich aufgrund dieser Dinge den Glauben an das "Gute" ein Stück weit verloren und für mich beschlossen, dass ich für meinen Teil und die Bereiche die mich und meine Kleine direkt betreffen, gewisse Dinge in Zukunft selbst in die Hand nehmen werde. Und wenn ich auch das Gerede höre wie: Da bist Du ja dann auch nicht besser als die Anderen!! Machst Dich strafbar, etc blablabla,..... 

Ich für meinen Teil hab auf gewisse Dinge keinen Bock mehr im Leben. Und dazu zählt definitiv, dass ich mich aufgrund der Beklopptheit, Ignoranz, Engstirnigkeit und Respektlosigkeit von solchen Typen in "Gefahr" bringen lasse.

Du siehst, das Thema ist ein rotes Tuch für mich!!

Greetz,
Timebandit





Thaddel schrieb:


> Leute... So ******** das auch ist, ohne Frage, so wenig bringt hier Selbstjustiz seitens der betroffenen Biker...
> 
> Wenn ihr etwas verdächtiges erkennt, Polizei informieren. Das ist deren Job, wenn ihr so einen Affen verprügelt macht ihr euch nur selbst unglücklich. Wobei ich eure Wut durchaus verstehen kann, nicht auszumalen was da alles passieren kann...


----------



## Thaddel (10. Dezember 2011)

> Und wenn ich auch das Gerede höre wie: Da bist Du ja dann auch nicht besser als die Anderen!! Machst Dich strafbar, etc blablabla,.....
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil hab auf gewisse Dinge keinen Bock mehr im Leben. Und dazu zählt definitiv, dass ich mich aufgrund der Beklopptheit, Ignoranz, Engstirnigkeit und Respektlosigkeit von solchen Typen in "Gefahr" bringen lasse.
> 
> Du siehst, das Thema ist ein rotes Tuch für mich!!



Wie gesagt, ich verstehe deinen Zorn durchaus, geht mir selbst auch so. Justizia sieht aber einen anderen Weg vor, gegen den du im Endeffekt machtlos bist. Klingt doof, ist aber so.


----------



## Timebandit (10. Dezember 2011)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich verstehe deinen Zorn durchaus, geht mir selbst auch so. Justizia sieht aber einen anderen Weg vor, gegen den du im Endeffekt machtlos bist. Klingt doof, ist aber so.



Was mich bei Deinem Post und Deiner Aussage am meisten wundert ist, dass das von einem Schweizer kommt. Eure Haltung, zum Beispiel bezüglich der Thematik Eu usw. ist doch sonst nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddel (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe gerade den Zusammenhang nicht ganz...


----------



## nadgrajin (10. Dezember 2011)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich verstehe deinen Zorn durchaus, geht mir selbst auch so. Justizia sieht aber einen anderen Weg vor, gegen den du im Endeffekt machtlos bist. Klingt doof, ist aber so.



Justizia sieht vieles, leider ist Sie aber auch häufig blind. Ernsthaft, ich habe mehr schlechte Erfahrung mit der lieben Justiz gemacht, auch wenn ich im Recht bin, da lasse ich Justiz Justiz sein und kümmere mich lieber selbst um mein Problem.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P7501 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fuxy (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, mit schrecken habe ich den ersten Beitrag gelesen, hier im Harz ist das jetzt noch nicht vorgekommen, oder mir noch nicht passiert.
Aber ich würde mir ne Woche Urlaub nehmen und mich an markanten stellen  auf die lauer legen, und Fotos machen oder sogar das ganze Filmen.
Wenn man Draht quer über die Fahrbahn spannt dann begeht derjenige eine "Vorbereitung zur schweren Körperverletzung" und das mit Vorsatz.

Wenn Ihr sowas findet wie Draht oder Nagelbretter, dann nehmt sie mit zur Polizei, nicht wegwerfen , die Person legt sie dann sonst wieder aus, wenn ihr sie mitnehmt ,muß er neue NG basteln.

Macht auf jeden Fall Bilder von den Fallen , aus mehreren Blickwinkeln, die sind für die Beweisführung wichtig!


----------



## DerandereJan (11. Dezember 2011)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil hab auf gewisse Dinge keinen Bock mehr im Leben. Und dazu zählt definitiv, dass ich mich aufgrund der Beklopptheit, Ignoranz, Engstirnigkeit und Respektlosigkeit von solchen Typen in "Gefahr" bringen lasse.



Word. 

Grüße nach Frankfurt!


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Dezember 2011)

TKBK schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich habe heute Morgen in der Backnanger Kreiszeitung gelesen dass
> im Bereich Schorndorf Nagelbretter im Wald ausgelegt werden und Drahseile
> ...



Hallo TKBK,
schön, dass Du dieses Thema hier öffentlich machst.
Ich habe dem Micha heute ebenfalls einen detalierten Zeitungsauschnitt,den mir ein DIMB Mitglied aus der Region Schorndorf zugeschickt hat, zukommen lassen.
Wollte das hier nicht veröffentlichen,da ich nicht weis wie das rechtlich aussieht mit kopieren etc.
Also mir ist sowas zum Glück nicht vorgekommen,aber ich habe schon aus den Nachbaregionen von gespannten Gartenschläuchen (wenn die Radler vorbei kommen) u. von eingeschlagenen u. gekappten Nägeln in Wurzeln mitbekommen.
Also die Selbstjustiz scheint in meiner Region kein Einzelfall zu sein.
Es gibt da leider wohl so einige selbsternannten Gesetzeshütern,die viel Freizeit u. sonst keine andere Lebensfreude haben.

Ich habe jetzt keine Infos in wie weit das bei der DIMB bekannt ist u. ob da event. schon Schritte in der Sache unternommen werden.

Wenn mir selbst sowas passieen würde, dann wäre eine Anzeige sicher der 1.Weg u. wie ich gelesen habe,sollte das auch kein Problem bei der Behörde geben, obwohl man auf der Tour in Konflikt mit der 2m Reglung in BW kommen würde.
Selbstjustiz geht mal gar nicht!

Ach ja,kurz zu meiner Person u. meiner 1.Vorstellung hier:

Gründer u. Sprecher der IG-Stuttgat u. Umland
44 Jahre alt
Schon immer auf 2Rad unterwegs
Bin eher Tourenlastig als DH unterwegs

Spotliche Grüße aus dem Ländle
Tom/Thomas


----------



## winklem (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Tom,

ich habe den Artikel aus der Stuttgarter Zeitung auch an das DIMB Office (Flo) und Thomas Kleinjohann 1. Vorsitzender und Annette Kaelberer 2. Vorsitzende gesendet.
Ich denke nun ist die DIMB schon mehrmals informiert worden.

Gruß Micha

P.S. Ich habe dich neulich mal direkt angeschrieben an Bergradeln10 wegen DIMB IG Stuttgart.


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Dezember 2011)

winklem schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> ich habe den Artikel aus der Stuttgarter Zeitung auch an das DIMB Office (Flo) und Thomas Kleinjohann 1. Vorsitzender und Annette Kaelberer 2. Vorsitzende gesendet.
> Ich denke nun ist die DIMB schon mehrmals informiert worden.
> ...


 
Na doppelt hält besser

Also ich habe ein paar Biker aus der Gegend befragt,die waren aber Glück nicht betroffen...

Kann nur Jedem raten die Augen,vor allem auf den Haustrails, offen zu halten>oder schaut Euch vorher die Strecken an,die ihr befahren wollt

Sportliche
T.

PS:hast wieder Post


----------



## downh_ill (12. Dezember 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und genau das ist der falsche Weg. Noch eine weitere "offizielle" Downhillstrecke, am besten von einem Verein und dann noch eine und noch eine. Irgendwann heißt es dann Biker bleibt auf Euren Strecken!
> 
> Und was machen die Tourenfahrer? Was diejenigen die sich keine drei, vier Vereinsmitgliedschaften leisten können/wollen?






ja schon aba viele wollen touren ander strecken und so weiter is schwer mfg


----------



## sir.race (12. Dezember 2011)

Im Bezug auf diese Schweine die Fallen im Wald bauen bin ich fast schizophren :-D

Sp**ten, man muss euch hart verschlagen.

Auf der anderen Seite weiß man aber, dass Selbstjustiz nicht die richtige Lösung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (12. Dezember 2011)

GEWALT ist keine Lösung....ist aber auch kein FREMDWORT


----------



## jr.weiss (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo MTB Gemeinde,

also ich kenne die im Zeitungsartikel beschriebene Vorfälle noch aus der Zeit von 1996 bis 2003.
Von 2004 bis 2008 bin ich leider kein MTB gefahren und kann darum keine Erfahrungen dazu kund tun.
Aber seit Herbst 2008 bin ich regelmäßig in den Wäldern um Schorndorf unterwegs und dabei habe ich keine Nagelbretter oder gespannte Drähte auf den Trails gesehen bzw. davon gehört.
Sicherlich liegen wie im Artikel beschrieben oft Äste bzw. Baumstämme in den besagten Wegen, aber das muss auch nicht immer mutwillig sein. 

Ich möchte die Gefahr auf gar keinen Fall klein reden bzw. das Thema verniedlichen, aber ich denke hier wird im Augenblick mit Kanonen nach Spatzen geschossen. 

Also lasst bitte die Kirche im Dorf. Der Umkreis Schorndorf ist nicht gefährlicher, als irgend eine andere Region in Deutschland.
Mich würde interessieren wer von euch in den letzten 24 Monaten ein Nagelbrett bzw. einen gespannten Draht auf einem Trail im Raum Schorndorf *selber* gesehen hat.

Wer mal eine Runde um Schorndorf drehen möchte kann sich gerne bei mir melden, dann zeige ich Ihm die tolle MTB-Region ;o).

Grüße aus Schorndorf


P.S. Grüße an den Kollegen aus der Schweiz, ich wünsche Ihm auf diesem Weg eine schnelle Genesung


----------



## Athabaske (14. Dezember 2011)

Ahh, so langsam zieht die Vernunft wieder ein.

Danke JR!

Ich dachte auch gelesen zu haben, dass der Kollege wegen eines Astes in den Speichen gestürzt ist. Es ist nun mal so, im Wald hat es Äste. Und selbst wenn ich einigen Menschen auch noch das Übelste zutraue, keiner kann Äste so raffiniert auslegen, dass sie genau in die Speichen springen. In den weitaus meisten Fällen ist das einfach dumm gelaufen, bzw. jeder sollte sich dieser Gefahr beim Überfahren von Ästen bewusst sein. Und in der momentanen Jahreszeit ist es evtl. auch kein Wunder wenn diese "Falle" unter Laub "versteckt" war, soll vorkommen nachdem die Bäume ihr Laub abgeworfen haben...


----------



## Sarrois (14. Dezember 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Ahh, so langsam zieht die Vernunft wieder ein.
> 
> Danke JR!
> 
> Ich dachte auch gelesen zu haben, dass der Kollege wegen eines Astes in den Speichen gestürzt ist. Es ist nun mal so, im Wald hat es Äste. Und selbst wenn ich einigen Menschen auch noch das Übelste zutraue, keiner kann Äste so raffiniert auslegen, dass sie genau in die Speichen springen. In den weitaus meisten Fällen ist das einfach dumm gelaufen, bzw. jeder sollte sich dieser Gefahr beim Überfahren von Ästen bewusst sein. Und in der momentanen Jahreszeit ist es evtl. auch kein Wunder wenn diese "Falle" unter Laub "versteckt" war, soll vorkommen nachdem die Bäume ihr Laub abgeworfen haben...


 
Ohhh man,
und an den Weihnachtsmann glaubst Du bestimmt auch noch

Fahr mal den Wanderweg mit dem blauen Punkt ab Unterberken,
wo es dann richtig in den Trail geht liegen immer Äste und kleine Stämme ohne Ende, im unteren Teil stand mal ein Stamm schräg aufgelegt auf einen Ast, aber das wurde wahrscheinleich alles nur dort hin geweht, Windbruch halt

Das jemand einen Ast soooo hinlegt, das er genau in die Speichen schlägt glaub ich aber eher auch nicht, aber der Ast wurde in die Spur gelegt, pasta!


----------



## Athabaske (14. Dezember 2011)

...weder an den Weihnachtsmann noch an den Osterhasen.

Aber wenn das auf dem Trail so ist, dann sollte man das auch beachten und nicht durchholzen und hinterher vom Krieg im Wald schreiben und die Angst vor Drähten und Nagelbretter schüren.

Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass das Stöckchenlegen akzeptabel ist. Ob es aber immer faschistoide Wandersleut sind oder einfach Zufall oder spielende Kinder kann ich, Weihnachtsmann hin oder her, nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Sarrois (14. Dezember 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...weder an den Weihnachtsmann noch an den Osterhasen.
> 
> Aber wenn das auf dem Trail so ist, dann sollte man das auch beachten und nicht durchholzen und hinterher vom Krieg im Wald schreiben und die Angst vor Drähten und Nagelbretter schüren.
> 
> Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass das Stöckchenlegen akzeptabel ist. Ob es aber immer faschistoide Wandersleut sind oder einfach Zufall oder spielende Kinder kann ich, Weihnachtsmann hin oder her, nicht beurteilen.


 
Für diese Aussage unterschreibe ich mit

Das ist genau das was ich auch denke, was halt ärgelich ist, wenn man am Donnerstag die Trails von den Ästen befreit und man es am Samstag(wir fahren ja schon immer extra samstags um Wandergruppen aus dem Weg zu gehen) laufen lassen will und dann schon wieder alles voll liegt.
Dann wünscht man sich langsam mal jemanden dabei zu erwischen, und zwar, um ihn zur Rede zu stellen und erst mal nicht ungespitzt in den Boden zu hauen.
Ich denke zur Rede stellen und dann anzeigen, ist auf jeden Fall die beste Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (14. Dezember 2011)

Also von Seiten der IG-Stuttgart versuche ich den Kontakt zu den beiden Betroffenen MTB`lern herzustellen.
Infos aus 1.Hand sind immer das Beste u. dann kann man reagieren ,wenn es nötig ist.

Es hat den Anschein,dass sich das, im Zeitungsartikel erwähnte, Problem nur auf ein Gebiet bezieht.
Damit lässt sich das ganze event. eingrenzen?!

Wenn ich Infos habe, melde ich mich hier wieder

Zum Thema Bäume u. Äste:
denke damit muss jeder Biker im Wald rechnen ob jetzt zufällig od. absichtlich hingelegt>das ist Natur.
Nur  Nagelbretter u. Seile/Drähte haben in der Natur nichts zu suchen!
Solche Taten müssen nachgegangen u. abgestellt werden!

Sportliche Grüße
Tom
IG-Stuggi


----------



## Athabaske (14. Dezember 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...Nur  Nagelbretter u. Seile/Drähte haben in der Natur nichts zu suchen!...


...richtig! Aber es stellte sich die Frage, ob es sich bei den Drähten und den Nagelbrettern nur um ein Gerücht handelt, das Schritt für Schritt zur Gewissheit wird, weil es von allen wiederholt wird. Oder ob tatsächlich jemand solche Fallen entdeckt hat. Ich kenne niemanden, der sowas im Wald gefunden hat.


----------



## Sarrois (14. Dezember 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...richtig! Aber es stellte sich die Frage, ob es sich bei den Drähten und den Nagelbrettern nur um ein Gerücht handelt, das Schritt für Schritt zur Gewissheit wird, weil es von allen wiederholt wird. Oder ob tatsächlich jemand solche Fallen entdeckt hat. Ich kenne niemanden, der sowas im Wald gefunden hat.


 
....ich auch nicht, bis jetzt nur Äste und Stämme, teilweise schräg gestellt, d.h. in Kopfhöhe


----------



## Timebandit (14. Dezember 2011)

Dann schaut euch doch die Sauerei bei uns mal selbst an. Und so ein Mist von Bikern zu lesen kotzt mich nur noch mehr an. Kommt wahrscheinlich von CC-Spa..en, die Ihr Bike lieber tragen als fahrend zu bewegen. Sorry, aber bei so nem Müll schwillt mir den Kamm.


----------



## Sarrois (14. Dezember 2011)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Dann schaut euch doch die Sauerei bei uns mal selbst an. Und so ein Mist von Bikern zu lesen kotzt mich nur noch mehr an. Kommt wahrscheinlich von CC-Spa..en, die Ihr Bike lieber tragen als fahrend zu bewegen. Sorry, aber bei so nem Müll schwillt mir den Kamm.


 
Hey beruhig Dich und schluck erst mal Deine Pilllen.

Dann teile uns mit, was Du genau mit Deinem Posting sagen willst


----------



## Athabaske (14. Dezember 2011)

Timebandit schrieb:


> ...Sorry, aber bei so nem Müll schwillt mir den Kamm.


...evtl findet sich ja noch ein Misthaufen zum krähen!

Oder ein Hackklotz...


----------



## muddymartin (14. Dezember 2011)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Dann schaut euch doch die Sauerei bei uns mal selbst an. Und so ein Mist von Bikern zu lesen kotzt mich nur noch mehr an. Kommt wahrscheinlich von CC-Spa..en, die Ihr Bike lieber tragen als fahrend zu bewegen. Sorry, aber bei so nem Müll schwillt mir den Kamm.


 
Sag mal, bist Du auf dem Trail auch so rücksichtsvoll und tolerant gegenüber anderen wie hier in einem Forum von eigentlich Gleichgesinnten? Ich frag mich immer, warum anscheinend (hab selbst eigentlich nur positive Erfahrungen) so viele Wanderer ein Problem mit uns haben. So langsam dämmerts mir....


----------



## prince (14. Dezember 2011)

Und ich als CC-Fahrer dachte immer die Hinternisse auf den Trails kommen von der DHlern, die mehr Herausforderung auf der Strecke haben wollen.

EDIT: Ich mein jetzt nicht Dräht und Nagelbretter, sondern Äste und künstliche Sprünge.


----------



## Timebandit (14. Dezember 2011)

Nun, Pillen werden nicht benötigt. Wofür auch. Was mich nur ärgert ist das herunterspielen solcher lebensgefährlicher Dinge. Und das von "Gleichgesinnten"

Ich fahre seit 1990 mit dem MTB durch den Pfälzer Wald und bezeichne mich und diejenigen welche mit mir unterwegs sind als äusserst tolerant, respektvoll und freundlich. Was auch immer wieder von häufig getroffenen Wanderen des PVW bestätigt wird/wurde. 

Und wir reden hier bei uns in der Region über hinterlistigst angelegte, absolut lebensgefährliche, nun nennen wir es mal "Fallen". Dass dies hier zum Teil kelingeredet und beschönigt wird ist der Punkt, welcher mich mehr als auf die Palme bringt.

Es gibt in unserem lokalen Unterforum sogar seit längerer Zeit einen Fred, in welchem über die aktuellsten Kunstwerke und deren Lokalitätndieses Typen gewarnt wird.

Also, ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend und viel Spass auf den Trails. Aber Augen auf!!


----------



## Sarrois (14. Dezember 2011)

Unterschrift von mir für Deinen Post!
ich werd das weder runterspielen noch aufbauschen!
Die Kreaturen, die beabsichtigen uns Schaden zuzufügen kriegen wir früher oder später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blublub (14. Dezember 2011)

> Und ich als CC-Fahrer dachte immer die Hinternisse auf den Trails kommen von der DHlern, die mehr Herausforderung auf der Strecke haben wollen.



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon!


----------



## jr.weiss (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Sarrois,

ich muss zugeben, dass ich in der Region Unterbergen/Nassach einen Blinden Fleck auf meiner MTB-Landkarte habe.
Obwohl es eigentlich vor meinen Haustüre liegt (Schorndorf).

Kannst du mir sagen wohin der von dir angesprochene Wanderweg (blauer Punkt) von Unterbergen aus führt? Stausee?

Dann kann ich diesen in meine nächst Runde einplanen und die Augen offen halten.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Sarrois (15. Dezember 2011)

jr.weiss schrieb:


> Hallo Sarrois,
> 
> ich muss zugeben, dass ich in der Region Unterbergen/Nassach einen Blinden Fleck auf meiner MTB-Landkarte habe.
> Obwohl es eigentlich vor meinen Haustüre liegt (Schorndorf).
> ...


 
Hi Jens,
der von mir gemeinte Wanderweg geht durch Unterberken,
am Waldrand entlang über einen Stamm ca. Ø1,2m, übers freie Feld in den Wald, nach ca. 2km kommst Du dann auf den Trampelpfad, der führt geradewegs runter nach Nassach, da kommst Du ggü. der Pizzeria Hirsch(sehr legger) raus. Wie schon erwähnt, müsste der Wanderweg mit dem blauen Punkt sein.
Wenn Du Trails suchst, kauf Dir die Freizeitkarte hier:
http://www.weltbild.de/3/14831716-1...tal-schwaebische-alb.html#produktbeschreibung

Die Wanderwege sind die Trails

Oder wir treffen uns und radeln mal ne Runde gemeinsam


----------



## Noobster (20. Dezember 2011)

ihr lieben,

warum gibt's kein t-shirt oder besser: trikot mit der aufschrift "eine herz für biker! der wald ist für alle da." oder "biking ist not a crime. please don`t set traps!" oder etwas zynischer "früher gesund und radfahrer, heute dank hinterlistiger, militanter pseudo-waldschützer querschnittgelähmt. liebe deinen nächsten, wie dich selbst!"

ich bin auch dafür, zukünftig schwarzfahrer in der bahn das gesicht treten zu dürfen, die kosten unser geld, machen die moralische umwelt zunichte. jedem bürger eine pumpgun! das recht wird sich schon irgendwann einpendeln. anarchie lebe hoch! es lebe recht und ordnung! oh, das widerspricht sich, schitte, da muss ich jetzt nochmal in mich gehen...


----------



## Sarrois (20. Dezember 2011)

Abort schrieb:


> ihr lieben,
> 
> warum gibt's kein t-shirt oder besser: trikot mit der aufschrift "eine herz für biker! der wald ist für alle da." oder "biking ist not a crime. please don`t set traps!" oder etwas zynischer "früher gesund und radfahrer, heute dank hinterlistiger, militanter pseudo-waldschützer querschnittgelähmt. liebe deinen nächsten, wie dich selbst!"
> 
> ich bin auch dafür, zukünftig schwarzfahrer in der bahn das gesicht treten zu dürfen, die kosten unser geld, machen die moralische umwelt zunichte. jedem bürger eine pumpgun! das recht wird sich schon irgendwann einpendeln. anarchie lebe hoch! es lebe recht und ordnung! oh, das widerspricht sich, schitte, da muss ich jetzt nochmal in mich gehen...


 
Hast Du vergessen Deine Medikamente nach dem Mittagessen zu nehmen


----------



## Noobster (20. Dezember 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Hast Du vergessen Deine Medikamente nach dem Mittagessen zu nehmen




die muss ich morgens und abends nehmen, aber vielleicht sollte ich die dosis erhöhen, bestensfalls hören aber die pseudo-waldschützer auf, mir nach dem leben zu trachten, nur weil ich im wald mir dem fahrrad fahre. ich meine, im ernst, die leute schmeißen ja auch keine bäume auf die straßen oder höhren auf, rindfleisch zu essen, weil ja im moment mehr holzflächen abgebrannt bzw. abgeholzt werden, um weidefläche bereitzustellen. 

mein (brutaler) ton rühr im übrigen von eigener erfahrung her. ich möchte mal einen sehen, der sich noch freut, wenn er eine piste erst rückwärts abfährt, um fiese hindernisse wegzutragen, die teils hinterlistig und genau unter drops liegen, um dann bei der abfahrt festzustellen zu müssen, dass er um haaresbreite wieder in einen hinter nem drop gelegenem stapel sperrholz zu crashen droht. da liegen einem schon mal die nerven blank - auch mit tabletten. ^^


----------



## Noobster (20. Dezember 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...richtig! Aber es stellte sich die Frage, ob es sich bei den Drähten und den Nagelbrettern nur um ein Gerücht handelt, das Schritt für Schritt zur Gewissheit wird, weil es von allen wiederholt wird. Oder ob tatsächlich jemand solche Fallen entdeckt hat. Ich kenne niemanden, der sowas im Wald gefunden hat.



folgendes hat einer im thread "aufräumen von trails..." geschrieben. die aktuelle draht-attacke scheint also auch kein einzelfall:



CrossX schrieb:


> Bei mir im Wald ist Holz so gefragt, dass die  Waldarbeiter am Eingang eines Trails nen gefällten Baum sogar mit  Stacheldraht an den anderen Bäumen befestigt haben, damit es keiner  klaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarrois (20. Dezember 2011)

Abort schrieb:


> folgendes hat einer im thread "aufräumen von trails..." geschrieben. die aktuelle draht-attacke scheint also auch kein einzelfall:


 
Kurz gesagt, es ist zum :kotz:


----------



## Cleaner33 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde definitiv keinen der Drähte spannt und ähnliches macht zur Rede stellen.
Wer dazu fähig ist, reißt euch auch den Kopf ab und lässt euch liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (21. Dezember 2011)

Besser ist es immer dei Polizei zu verständigen oder evtl. mit dem zuständigen Forstamt zu reden.


----------



## Noobster (22. Dezember 2011)

keiner hat etwas von zur-rede-stellen gesagt, im wald liegen und fliegen viele stöcke. es könnte ja sein, das just in dem moment, als der drahtspanner sein werk vollbringen will, ihn ein herunterfallender ast trifft. ich komme gerade mit dem rad vorbei, sehe es, hole hilfe (zähneknirschend) und berichte, was ich gesehen habe, nämlich nichts, außer einen am boden liegenden und scheinbar von einem herunterfallenden ast getroffenen mann, der kurioserweise mit draht bewaffnet ist. was er damit vorhatte, sollen dann andere klären. für mich gibt es da nicht viel zu reden. ihr könnt euch ja gern nach dem leben trachten lassen. mir "schwillt da" eben nicht nur "der kamm"!

eine weitere unschöne variante wäre, den drahtspanner zu zwingen, auf einem rad in seinen eigenen draht zu fahren, dafür bräuchte es aber mindestens zwei leute. ich denke da an ausgleichende gerechtigkeit, der ein bisschen nachgeholfen wurde. wie heißt es doch so schön, wer andern eine grube gräbt, ...

ferner: wie soll das polizei-verständigen konkret aussehen? ich merke mir den phänotyp und die kleidung des draht-spanners und mache dann eine anzeige?! oder soll ich ihn im wald verfolgen, bis die polizei eintrifft? 

für mich ist klar: so kann das nicht weiter gehen. das thema muss dringend noch mehr publik gemacht werden. ich fürchte, die vorfälle werden sich häufen. das hat was mit der zunehmenden sozialen kälte zu tun (ohne hier jetzt eine sozio-kulturelle debatte anfangen zu wollen). ich meine, mich stört auch, dass da ein verdammter hundebesitzer seinen hund immer vor unserer tür spazieren führt und ihn regelmäßig vor unsere tür kacken lässt. schmeiße ich deswegen gift oder scherben auf den boden oder ins beet? nein. 

ich rufe hier keineswegs zu gewalttaten auf! ich spreche lediglich eine nicht ganz so freundliche und konsensfähige umgangsweise mit attentätern an. 

oh, mir fällt gerade ein, ich möchte einen sehen, der mit seiner freundin, frau oder mit seinem kind unterwegs ist, die/das in so einen draht fährt, und würde gerne wissen, ob derjenige dann auch noch so verhandlungsbereit und bürgerlich reagiert. ich finde, das fass ist längst voll.


----------



## Cleaner33 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hast ja recht,keine Frage!Ich sehe aber auch das Gewaltpotenzial derjenigen Personen die zu solchen Taten fähig sind.Davor muss und sollte man sich in acht nehmen!


----------



## Noobster (22. Dezember 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Hast ja recht,keine Frage!Ich sehe aber auch das Gewaltpotenzial derjenigen Personen die zu solchen Taten fähig sind.Davor muss und sollte man sich in acht nehmen!



du hast ja auch recht, so ist das nicht. 

grundsätzlich bin ich gegen gewalt. manchmal scheint es mir aber (und das war schon früher als jugendlicher so) das einzige mittel, wirklich seine ruhe und seinen frieden zu haben zu können. auf einer gesamt- oder hauptschule gibt es in der regel zwei typen jungs, die einen, die schlagen (oder bereit sind zurückzuschlagen) und die, die geschlagen werden. dazwischen gibt es praktisch nix, ob ich das wollte/will oder nicht. 

von mir aus kann jeder im wald machen, was er will, solange keiner dabei zu schaden kommt. es mag ja sein, dass so einem drahtspanner der hund angefahren wurde, aber eben nicht von mir und nicht von dir. dafür kann und muss ich also (eben nicht nur sprichwörtlich) meine rübe hinhalten. wenn ich wanderer odr fußgänger im wald sehe, guck ich immer direkt nach anhang, wie kind und hund. ich kenne echt keinen, der einfach so an wanderen oder fussgängern vorbeirast. 

und wenn es mal zum unfall kommt: mir ist es mal auf einem asphaltierten radweh passiert, dass ich gleich zwei fußgänger angefahren habe, und zwar von hinten, grins. ich hatte die schlicht viel weiter weg im bewusstsein, war recht flott mit meiner inge unterwegs, dreh' mich kurz um, meine inge schreit auf einmal, ich mach' 'ne notbremsung, wobei sich das hinterrad fast senkrecht in die luft stellt und lande genau via bocksprung in den rücken der leicht irritierten dreinschauenden leute. es ist zum glück nix passiert, nur blaue flecken. die leute waren aber, nachdem ich mein missgeschick zugab, mehr auf meiner seite, als ich das erwartet habe. sie zeigten verständnis, dass es auch bei vorsicht zu zusammenstößen kommen kann. ich meine, die sind ganz links gelaufen und ich hatte rechts noch echt viel platz. die leute waren aber in meiner realität ganz einfach noch nicht da, wo sie dann doch in der allgemeinen realität waren.


----------



## Athabaske (22. Dezember 2011)

unglaublich und irgendwie trollig...


----------



## muddymartin (22. Dezember 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> unglaublich und irgendwie trollig...


 
mir fehlen auch fast die Worte... ....echt arm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (22. Dezember 2011)

Abort schrieb:


> die leute waren aber in meiner realität ganz einfach noch nicht da, wo sie dann doch in der allgemeinen realität waren.



Deine Realität ist doof,....ich nehm lieber meine...


----------



## Deleted 174584 (6. Januar 2012)

Einfach nur zum kotzen solangsam. 

Im Triumph Forum ließt man von ölverschmierten Kurven die wohl durch Motorradhasser verursacht werden und hier im MTB-Forum kommen die Drahtfallen die Quer über den Weg gespannt werden.

Selbstjustiz wäre ja schön - nur dummerweiße wird man dann nicht selten vom Opfer zum Täter und hat eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung am Hals.

Das beste für alle wäre mal nachts mir einem Jäger und der Kamera in den Wald hocken und den Typ auf frischer Tat ertappen und festhalten bis die Polizei da ist.


----------



## Noobster (7. Januar 2012)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Einfach nur zum kotzen solangsam.
> 
> Im Triumph Forum ließt man von ölverschmierten Kurven die wohl durch Motorradhasser verursacht werden und hier im MTB-Forum kommen die Drahtfallen die Quer über den Weg gespannt werden.
> 
> ...



jo, es ist zum kotzen. auch weil sich die vorfälle, nicht nur gefühlt, mehren. 
aber mal ehrlich: geht doch mal das szenario durch, wie ihr einen im wald stellt und dann die polizei ruft. was erwartet ihr? dass der attentäter stehenbleibt, bis ihr eure freunde und helfer gerufen habt? wie beschreibt ihr, wo ihr seid? 

ungefähr so:
"ja, also ich bin im wald, in höhe der dritten baumreihe links, direkt 2 kilometer den schmalen trail entlang, der von dem wanderweg a1 in soundso 3 kilometer vor soundso abgeht.", "bitte beeilen sie sich, der mann den ich hier festhalte, wird langsam ungeduldig!" 

an alle da draußen, die mit kamera unterwegs sein sollten, um den attentäter zu photographieren: vergesst nicht den blitz an der kamera auszuschalten und/oder richtet euer rad schonmal in fluchtrichtung aus! es ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass eine attentäter darüber erfreut sein wird, photographiert zu werden. 

ns.: ich würde so gerne auf das thema bezogen konstruktive und weniger zynische vorschläge machen, wenn mir bei genauerer überlegung welche einfallen würden. mir missfällt es aber auch, das thema herunterzuspielen, nach dem motto: "sowas passiert eh' nur den anderen" oder "ist eh' alles übertrieben". sorry!


----------



## basti138 (7. Januar 2012)

Kammera... alles Kinderfaz!

Die Grundausstattung:
- Vierkantholz 8x8
- Alditüte

Die Alditüte ziehste dem übern Kopf damit er nicht sieht wers war, das Holz ziehste ihm über.


Kanns nachvollziehen, hatte letzte Saison nen 10cm Nagel, der von beiden Seiten angespitzt war im Reifen stecken.
Machen kannste eigentlich recht wenig, ohne dich selber zu gefährden. Wenn, dann nur zu zweit oder zu dritt.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (7. Januar 2012)

> geht doch mal das szenario durch, wie ihr einen im wald stellt und dann  die polizei ruft. was erwartet ihr? dass der attentäter stehenbleibt,  bis ihr eure freunde und helfer gerufen habt? wie beschreibt ihr, wo ihr  seid?


...natürlich funktioniert sowas nicht. Daher auch die Meinung, dass man mit einem befreundeten Jäger o.ä. sich auf die Lauer legt. Denn wer in den Lauf eines Drillings schaut überlegt sich ob er aufsteht oder besser liegen bleibt...

...alternativ hilft auch der gute Kumpel mit 5 Jahren Kickboxerfahrung...




> Die Alditüte ziehste dem übern Kopf damit er nicht sieht wers war, das Holz ziehste ihm über.


...sehr gute Idee und dann hast du mehrere Mögliche Szenarien:

- Derjenige hat bleibende Schäden und Du bist Schuld dran, hast aber dafür Ruhe auf dem Trail.

- Derjenige ist kurz bewusstlos verschwindet später und die Wut auf Biker wird noch größer und die Fallen noch gemeiner.


Klar! Ein Draht auf Kopf- oder Halshöhe ist schon vorsätzliche Körperverletzung - aber ist es besser mit gleichen Mitteln zurückzuschlagen?

Außerdem sollte man solche Äußerungen nicht so öffentlich machen - denn wenn wirklich jemand dann mal halbtot im Wald liegen sollte, könnte sein dass einem der Ball zugespielt wird...

...klar geht mir sowas auch nicht in den Kopf - klar würde ich bei solchen Typen auch gerne draufhaun, aber im Endeffekt bringt es nix - außer vllt. selbst einer Anzeige am Hals...


----------



## teatimetom (7. Januar 2012)

die Gewaltfantasien einiger hier werfen ja ein tolles licht auf meine MitBeiker


----------



## basti138 (7. Januar 2012)

Tschuldigung, hatte das Ironiesmilie vergessen


----------



## teatimetom (7. Januar 2012)

DICH meinte ich NICHT


----------



## basti138 (7. Januar 2012)

Habe mich angesprochen gefühlt... als könnte ich ner Fliege was zu leide tun


----------



## Alublech (7. Januar 2012)

Hier ist der Zeitungsbericht von dem alle Gerüchte herkommen.

http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.oberberken...rer.574fc298-b3f6-46ed-9275-b767d908f1e7.html

Sorry was für ein Theater um nichts.  Ein Typ ist wegen Stöcken auf dem Tail gestürzt, mit Ästen auf dem Trail sollte man immer rechnen. Nicht schön aber es kommt ständig vor. 

Hier ist der Fred dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=556692

Diese Gerüchte über gespannte Drähte in Halshöhe sind einfach nur lächerlich!

ES GIBT SIE IN SCHORNDORF NICHT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noobster (7. Januar 2012)

???vielleicht sind die gewaltphantasien (unsererseits) ja auch ausdruck einer unsäglichen machtlosigkeit gegenüber attacken gegenüber biker???

... "gewalt" sozusagen als letztes mittel.

zu der idee mit dem vierkantholz:
aber jetzt weiß ich auch, was einer vorhat, der ein vierkantholz und eine alditüte im wald mit sich führt. ^^ warum aber holz in den wald tragen?

schlimm, dass man evtl. auf gewalt als letztes mittel zurückgreifen muss, um seine ruhe zu haben.


----------



## Noobster (7. Januar 2012)

Alublech schrieb:


> Hier ist der Zeitungsbericht von dem alle Gerüchte herkommen.
> 
> http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.oberberken...rer.574fc298-b3f6-46ed-9275-b767d908f1e7.html
> 
> ...



hier habe ich etwas dazu gefunden. (crossX habe ich in gleichem anliegen leider letztens falsch zitiert. sorry!): 


CrossX schrieb:


> Die Mobilmachung gegen Biker scheint bei uns  mitlerweile krasse Ausmaße anzunehmen. Ein Bekannter berichtete gestern  Abend das ein Trail jetzt mit Stacheldraht versehen wurde, um die Biker  fern zu halten.
> 
> Werde die Tage mal da hin und mir das angucken.
> Wenn dem so wäre erwäge ich eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. Sowas ist  schon keine Bagatelle mehr sondern bewusste Körperverletzung.
> Ist der Waldbauer für sowas zuständig oder wie läuft das? Ich weiß ja  nicht ob es vom Besitzer gemacht wurde oder von irgendwelchen radikalen  Wanderern. Eigentlich liegt der Trail sehr im Wald und ist nicht sehr  überlaufen.






jack ass schrieb:


> Hallo,habe gerade mit Intresse eure Berichte verfolgt.
> Ich habe mich heute bei meinem Tour durch den Schönbuch nicht nur  gewundert sondern entsetzt zu was manche dieser Möchtegernwaldschützer  oder wie man sie nennen möchte fähig sind.
> Auf meinem Lieblingstrail liegen sonst nur die von euch beschriebenen Stöcke und Äste oder Dornengestrüpp.
> Heute aber fand ich in einer schnellen Abfahrt zwei Eisenstäbe die in  dem Waldboden eingeschlagen waren,praktisch kaum sichtbar.Habe sie nur  entdeckt weil ich heute den Trail in der anderen Richtung gefahren bin.
> ...


----------



## ringle79 (15. Januar 2012)

Nachdem sich das ganze Thema nun doch ein wenig beruhigt hatte ist mir heute bei meiner Sonntags Tour aufgefallen das die Trails im Bereich Mülldeponie Schorndorf - Dragonier Hütte - Richtung Plüderhausen sehr stark von ein paar "Nachwuchs Downhill Fahrern" befahren werden. Leider wurden auch schon sehr große Erdbewegungen durchgeführt so dass es hier die nächsten Wochen sicher zu Problemem mit Wanderen, Reitern, Förster etc. kommen wird.
Ich fahre auf diesen Trails schon seit über 10 Jahren und es hatte da immer kleine Sprünge drin die einfach in den Trail passen aber das was sich dort im Moment abspielt kann ich nicht für gut heißen. Schlußendlich werden dann alle Biker im Wald um Schorndorf Probleme bekommen.

PS: Ich hoffe nur dass ihr wenigstens nicht mehr mit dem Pocket Bike die Trails befahrt und wenigstens euren Müll wieder mit nach Hause nehmt.


----------



## infected_biker (15. Januar 2012)

da ich auch öfters in dem genannten Gebiet unterwegs bin musste ich leider das gleiche festellen. Es gab hier auch noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern oder Reitern, diese werden jetzt kommen da die Trails nur noch für unsere "Downhiller" befahrbar sind.
Es gibt auch gewisse Grundregeln im Wald, die sich von selber verstehen wie z.b seinen müll nicht einfach irgendwo hin zuschmeissen. 
Das mit dem pocket bike finde ich auch das letzte, was soll der Förster sich bei solchen aktionen denken.
Der denkt nur noch die Biker sind die letzten Assis.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (15. Januar 2012)

> Leider wurden auch schon sehr große Erdbewegungen durchgeführt so dass  es hier die nächsten Wochen sicher zu Problemem mit Wanderen, Reitern,  Förster etc. kommen wird.



Sprich die Downhiller graben einfach mal den Wald um oder wie ist das gemeint?

Sowas geht halt auch nicht.


----------



## ringle79 (15. Januar 2012)

@aimburn ja richtig erkannt...da wird/ wurde schon richtig gegraben...


----------



## Deleted 174584 (15. Januar 2012)

Echt krass sowas - und dann wundern sich manche noch warum u.U. die "Wut auf Biker" wächst?

Als Wanderer, Mountainbiker und gelegentlicher Forstarbeiter kenne ich alle Seiten und daher ist mir solch ein Verhalten auch etwas suspekt...


----------



## MrFaker (15. Januar 2012)

also bei uns sind schon öfters merkwürdige aktionen passiert, verdächtige personen wurden auf frischer tat versucht zur rede zu stellen, ohne beweise aber nichts los. 

traurig, aber asoziale findet man immer 

also da sind mir die frustrierten opfer auf der straße ja noch sympathischer )


----------



## ht-rider1987 (26. Januar 2012)

Und kurz meine Worte dazu:

Jeder n Leatherman oder was dabei, wer nen Draht entdeckt, ohne reinzufahren kappt ihn... Und wer ein Nagelbrett findet, dreht es einfach um..
Wenn sie das dann finden, werden sie irgendwann ne Kosten/Nutzen rechnung aufstellen und zum Entschluss kommen: Bringt nix. Und am besten vorher fotografieren. 

Wegen den Dowhnhillern: Einfach alles umgraben geht echt nicht. Ich erinner mich an meine Zeiten..Wir haben damals mit 13//14 ne Petitionsliste aufgesetzt, haben alle Kumpels und Kumpels der Kumpels und deren Kumpels und unsere Eltern drauf sich verewigen lassen..und bekamen dafür nen Basketballcourt und nen Skatepark. Kostenpunkt: 20.000.
Wenn das damals am Ar*** der Welt klappte, warum heute nicht im Wald als "Jugendprojekt" unter "Forstaufsicht".. Offiziell is steinig, aber wenns durch is isses durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (27. Januar 2012)

Seit 20 Jahren bike ich als gebürtiger Schorndorfer nun schon in der Gegend und habe ausser dem üblichen Sachen wie ganz sporadisch ein quergelegter grosser Ast nix bemerkt und daher erstaunt mich das umso mehr, dass es sowas hier gibt. Ich meine, dass das vor vielen Jahren schon mal durch die Presse ging. Jetzt ist wohl wieder ein Gegen-alles-Feigling mit Zeit- und Energieüberschuss unterwegs. 

So ernst das auch ist: Ich sage, Ball flachhalten und zu dem Thema nix mehr dazutun, so wird die Sache für den Anstifter (Erwachsene sind halt wie kleine Kinder!) schnell langweilig und gibt entnervt auf. Und wenn mal ein Ast absichtlich mitten im Weg rumliegt, fährt man halt drumrum oder drüber, einfach halt halt als fahrtechnische Herausforderung sehen als sich aufzuregen.

Als ich mal 2 Jahre bei Tuttlingen wohnte in einer dünn besiedelten Gegend, hatte ich 10mal mehr Stress mit allerlei Wald-Obrigkeiten oder solcher, die sich für solche halten.


----------



## infected_biker (30. Januar 2012)

ein Ast wär ja nicht so schlimm aber Bretter mit Nägel und Drahtseile sind schon eine andere Kategorie


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2012)

Bilder?


----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Bilder?


 
Hast Du eigentlich weit, bis nach Unterberken?
Dann können wir ja mal ne Runde zusammen fahren,
dan siehst Du zumindest die Stöckchenleger, Draht und Nägel hab ich noch nie unterwegs gesehen.


----------



## Athabaske (31. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich weit, bis nach Unterberken?
> Dann können wir ja mal ne Runde zusammen fahren,
> dan siehst Du zumindest die Stöckchenleger, Draht und Nägel hab ich noch nie unterwegs gesehen.


...die Stöckchen kennt jeder und von Draht und Nägel redet jeder. Ein kleiner, feiner Unterschied.

Unterberken? Wenn ich dort bin, ist meine Runde quasi schon beendet. Aber bei den langen Waldwegrunden komme ich bis Adelberg und den Stausee unten, der Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein, beim Weihnachtsbaumplantagenbauer.


----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...die Stöckchen kennt jeder und von Draht und Nägel redet jeder. Ein kleiner, feiner Unterschied.
> 
> Unterberken? Wenn ich dort bin, ist meine Runde quasi schon beendet. Aber bei den langen Waldwegrunden komme ich bis Adelberg und den Stausee unten, der Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein, beim Weihnachtsbaumplantagenbauer.


 
Herrenmühle.
Wenn Du auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch fährst, dann gibt es wieder ne schöne Abfahrt runter zum See oder den Hirschtrail ins Nassachtal und anschließend nen netten Trail im Wald aus dem Nassachtal raus,
dann müsstest Du ca. 15-20km an Deine runde ranhängen und noch zwei Mal extra auf den Schurwald hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (31. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Herrenmühle.
> Wenn Du auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch fährst, dann gibt es wieder ne schöne Abfahrt runter zum See oder den Hirschtrail ins Nassachtal und anschließend nen netten Trail im Wald aus dem Nassachtal raus,
> dann müsstest Du ca. 15-20km an Deine runde ranhängen und noch zwei Mal extra auf den Schurwald hoch


...kannst Du mir die Trails hier näher erklären? Per PN, natürlich!


----------



## infected_biker (31. Januar 2012)

in der Zeitung war ein Beitrag über den Herrn der jetzt im Krankenhaus liegt


----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2012)

infected_biker schrieb:


> in der Zeitung war ein Beitrag über den Herrn der jetzt im Krankenhaus liegt


 
Was aktuelles


----------



## LB-Biker (31. Januar 2012)

Hi,
ich würde mich auch für ein Bild von diesen Drähten interessieren. 
Aber sowas muss man wahrscheinlich  mit eigenen Augen sehen ums zu glauben, die Presse macht vll. auch einen alten Viehzaun zur Drahtfalle, nur davon zu lesen reicht nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Alublech (31. Januar 2012)

Selten so einen BlÃ¶dsinn gelesen wie Ã¼ber die angeblichen AnschlÃ¤ge auf Biker in Schorndorf.

Aus âmit Stacheldraht zugemachtem Trailâ werden plÃ¶tzlich Drahtfallen. 
Ein Typ der wegen einem Stock stÃ¼rzt, ist jetzt plÃ¶tzlich im Krankenhaus weil DrÃ¤hte gespannt wurden.  Forumsgeschreibsel auf  Kindergartenniveau 

Das Beste ist ja, dass sogar die MOUNTENBIKE das Thema aufgegriffen hat. Nach dem ich jetzt weiÃ wie schlecht die Ihre Meldungen recherchieren, ist das Heftchen fÃ¼r mich gestorben.


----------



## Sarrois (2. Februar 2012)

Alublech schrieb:


> Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen wie über die angeblichen Anschläge auf Biker in Schorndorf.
> 
> Aus mit Stacheldraht zugemachtem Trail werden plötzlich Drahtfallen.
> Ein Typ der wegen einem Stock stürzt, ist jetzt plötzlich im Krankenhaus weil Drähte gespannt wurden. Forumsgeschreibsel auf Kindergartenniveau
> ...


`


----------



## fuxy (2. Februar 2012)

Da hat man wohl den Rotstift benutzt....


----------



## Sarrois (2. Februar 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Da hat man wohl den Rotstift benutzt....



Wie meinst Du das?


----------



## Deleted 174584 (3. Februar 2012)

Na hier wurde doch was wegeditiert bzw. gelöscht. Ich meine auch, dass da mal noch ein Post war...


----------



## Sarrois (3. Februar 2012)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Na hier wurde doch was wegeditiert bzw. gelöscht. Ich meine auch, dass da mal noch ein Post war...


 
Das stimmt

Ich überlege grad, ob auch mein DIMB-Beitrag am Jahresende wegeditiert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (3. Februar 2012)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Na hier wurde doch was wegeditiert bzw. gelöscht. Ich meine auch, dass da mal noch ein Post war...



So ist es, da fehlen 2 oder 3 Posts


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Na hier wurde doch was wegeditiert bzw. gelöscht. Ich meine auch, dass da mal noch ein Post war...



Wundert Dich das bei dem Inhalt der Posts?


----------



## Athabaske (4. Februar 2012)

Klar, wenn man nicht lesen kann was geschrieben wurde, kann man nicht beurteile was da stand.

Löschen halte ich, abgesehen von einigen wenigen Ausnahmen, für so ziemlich das dämlichste in einem Forum!


----------



## Sarrois (4. Februar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man nicht lesen kann was geschrieben wurde, kann man nicht beurteile was da stand.
> 
> Löschen halte ich, abgesehen von einigen wenigen Ausnahmen, für so ziemlich das dämlichste in einem Forum!



Das Problem bei dem Thema hier ist das entweder fast nur Panikmacher oder Ignoranten schreiben.
Und wenn dann noch Biker, egal durch was die jetzt auch zu Schaden gekommen sind, verhöhnt werden, dann hört für mich der Spaß echt auf.
Dann wird es von meiner Seite auch eher beleidigend!
Aber dann alles kommentarlos zu löschen geht auch nicht,
Oder sind wir hier in einem Überwachungsstaat???

Nochmal Trails mit ausgelegten Ästen und Stämmen, auch an Stellen an denen es echt kritisch ist,
hab ich schon ne Menge gesehen.
Drähte und Nagelbretter noch nicht und ich hoffe das bleibt so!


----------



## prince67 (4. Februar 2012)

Und nochmal, ihr könnt nicht einfach einen Trail runterbrettern und hoffen dass alles frei ist. Es können immer mal Wanderer, Familien mit Kindern, ...unterwegs sein, auch an echt kritischen Stellen. Also müsst ihr so fahren, dass ihr auch da jederzeit anhalten könnt. Und bei so einem Tempo sollten dann auch quer gelegte Äste und Stämme für euch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Sarrois (4. Februar 2012)

prince67 schrieb:


> Und nochmal, ihr könnt nicht einfach einen Trail runterbrettern und hoffen dass alles frei ist. Es können immer mal Wanderer, Familien mit Kindern, ...unterwegs sein, auch an echt kritischen Stellen. Also müsst ihr so fahren, dass ihr auch da jederzeit anhalten könnt. Und bei so einem Tempo sollten dann auch quer gelegte Äste und Stämme für euch kein Problem sein.



Und nochmal 
Ich hab noch nie jemanden über den Haufen gefahren und bin immer freundlich und grüsse jeden
was man von den Einheimischen nicht behaupten kann!
Ich fahr so schnell wie ich Bock hab und wenn was im Weg rumliegt wird es bei der erraten Abfahrt weggeräumt und der Trail wird nochmal gefahren.
Ich brauch hier keine Belehrungen von Leuten die möglicherweise im Wald nicht mal den Mund aufkriegen um jemanden zu grüßen!


----------



## nadgrajin (5. Februar 2012)

prince67 schrieb:


> Und nochmal, ihr könnt nicht einfach einen Trail runterbrettern und hoffen dass alles frei ist. Es können immer mal Wanderer, Familien mit Kindern, ...unterwegs sein, auch an echt kritischen Stellen. Also müsst ihr so fahren, dass ihr auch da jederzeit anhalten könnt. Und bei so einem Tempo sollten dann auch quer gelegte Äste und Stämme für euch kein Problem sein.



Blabla blub... Mehr fällt mir ehrlich bei so einem Gesülze ein.  Ich sehe immer noch kein Grund Äste o.ä. absichtlich quer zu legen. Es wird immer respekt und Vorsicht von den MTB'lern gefordert. Aber wo sind eben diese Punkte bei Wanderern und Familien mit Kindern, Hunden oder was auch immer.


----------



## Athabaske (6. Februar 2012)

...keiner hat gesagt, dass das Stöckchenlegen nett sei!

Nur dass man eine gewisse Eigenverantwortung mit sich herumträgt. Und sollte man dann mal wegen Stöckchen stürzen nicht gleich den Krieg im Wald lostreten. Darum ging es.

Eiin Punkt zur Rücksichtnahme. Fakt ist, wir sind diejenigen die neu dazugekommen sind, wir sind diejenigen die potentiell andere gefärden könnten und wir sind diejenigen die trotz Verbot weitgehend geduldet werden. Also sind wir aus meiner Sicht diejenigen die zuerst Respekt und Rücksichtnahme zeigen sollten. Wird uns dann im Gegenzug dasselbe verweigert, gibt uns das ebenfalls nicht das Recht den Krieg im Wald loszutreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (6. Februar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...keiner hat gesagt, dass das Stöckchenlegen nett sei!
> 
> Nur dass man eine gewisse Eigenverantwortung mit sich herumträgt. Und sollte man dann mal wegen Stöckchen stürzen nicht gleich den Krieg im Wald lostreten. Darum ging es.
> 
> Eiin Punkt zur Rücksichtnahme. Fakt ist, wir sind diejenigen die neu dazugekommen sind, wir sind diejenigen die potentiell andere gefärden könnten und wir sind diejenigen die trotz Verbot weitgehend geduldet werden. Also sind wir aus meiner Sicht diejenigen die zuerst Respekt und Rücksichtnahme zeigen sollten. Wird uns dann im Gegenzug dasselbe verweigert, gibt uns das ebenfalls nicht das Recht den Krieg im Wald loszutreten.


 
Der Meinung bin ich auch Respekt und Rücksicht von *beiden* Seiten ist eh die einzige vernünftige Lösung die auf Dauer funktionieren kann, Verbote hin oder her.
Ich trete in der Stadt ja auch keinem Fußgänger in den Ar... weil er auf dem Fahrradweg läuft, wo er ja auch gar nix zu suchen hat
Falls diese schwachsinnige 2m-Regel je fallen sollte, ist das weder die Lösung dieses Problems, noch der Freibrief aus jedem Wanderpfad ne Downhillstrecke zu machen.
Das geht nur über Respekt und vor allem Freundlichkeit untereinander und daran sollte man nicht sparen.
Gelle Ihr Schwaben


----------



## Black_Label (6. Februar 2012)

schaut doch mal beim Amt durch und vergewissert euch ob es ein Wanderweg ist?! bei uns im Badischen haben wir aus ner 2-jahrzenten-langen "Duldung" (Ja!, auch mit "massig" Erdbewegung!) aktuell ne Strecke im Bau die sogar mit Gegenwehr der Förster nach Fertigstellung "kartiert" wird.... 
Thema Wanderweg -> es hat sich rausgestellt das es ein mehrfach verzweigter "Maschinenweg"  ist und eine Grosse "Rinne" verursacht durchs runterziehen des Schlagholzes darf nun  "dumm und dämlich" geschaufelt werden.... aber auch weil wir viel mit den Wandersleut´ reden...freundlich sind, und uns "sachlich" der Diss´kusion stellen


----------



## Sarrois (6. Februar 2012)

Black_Label schrieb:


> schaut doch mal beim Amt durch und vergewissert euch ob es ein Wanderweg ist?!


 
Ja es ist definitiv ein ausgeschilderter Wanderweg.



Black_Label schrieb:


> aber auch weil wir viel mit den Wandersleut´ reden...freundlich sind, und uns "sachlich" der Diss´kusion stellen


 
Das ist eh die beste Basis


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
wenn immer wieder (die selben) Stöcke auf dem Trail liegen, diese möglichst WEIT weg vom Weg ziehen / werfen.
Auf diese Weise habe ich einen Trail Stöckchenfrei bekommen auf den immer wieder welche draufgelegt wurden. Die Arbeit macht man sich dann nur 1x.
Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.

Ab und an sind das auch Reiter die Stöcke auf die (Reit-)Wege legen, damit die Pferde auch was tun müssen.
Aber auch so fahren, das man vor unerwarteten Hindernissen noch zum stehen kommt.


----------



## Athabaske (6. Februar 2012)

Oder klein sägen und hübsch aufstapeln?


----------



## Sarrois (6. Februar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Oder klein sägen und hübsch aufstapeln?



.............und bei mir in die Einfahrt legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (12. März 2012)

So am Samstag bin ich die Abfahrt runter zum Herrenbachstausee gefahren, wo sich der Biker verletzt hat,
es lag noch ein einziger großer Ast auf der Strecke, den konnt man von weitem sehen und überspringen

Zwischendrin war dann mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel von durch Bikern zerstörtem Wald
Dort wurde nämlich Holz geernten und rausgezogen, was früher ein 1m breiter Trampelpfad war ist jetzt ne 4m breite Mondlandschaft

Von unserem anderen Trail hab ich den oberen Teil gar nedd gefunden, weil der Wald noch komplett voller Äste liegt, bin mal gespannt wie lange das dauert bis die wieder weggeräumt sind

Ansonsten keine Stöckchen und Auffälligkeiten, war ne schöne Ausfahrt


----------



## RetroRider (12. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber dann alles kommentarlos zu löschen geht auch nicht,
> Oder sind wir hier in einem Überwachungsstaat???
> [...]



Du verwechselst da was. Das hier ist ein privates Forum und kein staatliches Forum. Es ist genau andersrum: Um dem Privatmenschen in seinem privaten Reich das Zensurrecht wegzunehmen, bräuchte es einen Überwachungsstaat.


----------



## andi_marinke (3. April 2012)

Die Problematik bei der ganzen Sache ist doch, daß sich auf beiden Seiten diejenigen aufregen, welche sich nicht sonderlich um Regeln scheren. Zum einen solche, welche andauernd Hindernisse in den Weg legen und somit andere gefährden. (Nicht die anfangs beschriebenen lebensbedrohlichen Fallen. Wer sowas auslegt ist schwer gestört und gehört von der Justiz verfolgt und schwer bestraft).
Aber es gibt halt auch viele, welche einfach quer duch den Wald fahren und dort Schäden anrichten, oder ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durch den Wald brettern und nichtmal ne klingel haben, da diese wohl ihr teures Carbonrad gewichtsmäßig völlig ruinieren würden.
Ich denke, wenn sich beide Seiten an die Regeln halten, keiner den Wald beschädigt oder Fallen stellt gibt es doch keinen Grund, aufeinander irgendwie sauer zu sein, oder?


----------



## Sarrois (3. April 2012)

Das hier müsste die Abfahrt sein,
wo sich der Bikerkollege schwer verletzt hat.........


----------



## Haferstroh (3. April 2012)

Wo ist das jetzt genau?


----------



## Athabaske (4. April 2012)

...na, direkt hinter dem Vorderrad des Litevilles - eigentlich ganz einfach...


----------



## Sarrois (4. April 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...na, direkt hinter dem Vorderrad des Litevilles - eigentlich ganz einfach...


 
*Grööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööhl*


----------



## Sarrois (4. April 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wo ist das jetzt genau?


 
Hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=oapjliobzlzwbvkl

Angabe ohne Gewehr


----------



## Haferstroh (4. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Angabe ohne Gewehr



Ohne Gewehr? Komisch, dabei liegt der Ort doch in unmittelbarer Nähe des stillgelegten BW-Depots, da müsste sicher eines vergessen worden sein beim BW-Abzug und wird irgendwo noch rumliegen.


----------



## fr_fan (13. April 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Vergleich: habt ihr von dem Bericht gelesen aus dem Harz? Dort hatte ein Anwohner mehrere Ölflecken auf einer Bundestraße künstlich angelegt.

Was wollte er damit bezwecken? Er wollte Motorradfahrer in die Schranken weisen. Selbstjustiz oder wie man es nennen mag.

Ein Biker stürzte daraufhin tatsächlich und verstarb an der Unfallstelle. Es gab einen Riesenandrang von Bikern bei der Beerdigung und es wurden mehrere Erinnerungsfahrten/Touren ausgetragen.

Und klar: es gibt sie, die rasenden Motorradfahrer. Keine Frage.

Aber niemand hat das Recht dem mit lebensgefährlichen Mitteln entgegen zu wirken! Das ist bei uns Radlern das selbe wie bei den Motorradfahrern!

Schlimm was manche Menschen tun!

Ich wünsche dem verunglücktem Radler alles gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (13. April 2012)

Hallo! Der verunfallte Radler ist wegen einem trockenen Ast, der im Weg lag gestürzt. Bäume lassen sowas schon mal fallen, damit muss man auf Pfaden hierzulande rechnen...

Was vollkommen anderes sind besagte Ölspuren, die es auch schon im Allgäu mit ähnlich fatalem Ausgang gab!


----------



## Lebowsky (20. April 2012)

Gestern sind wir auf einem Trail bei uns im Harz auch auf mehrere, als Hindernis gelegte Äste/Stämme gestossen.
Gerade dort wo der Trail realtiv steil und interessant wurde lagen mehrere Äste sauber hintereinander aufgestapelt. Wenn man da mit etwas zu viel Speed ankommt und die Hindernisse nicht rechtzeitig erkennt hat man ein Problem...
Der Trail besteht aus insgesamt 3 nacheinander folgenden Abschnitten und in jedem Abschnitt wurde Gehölz mitten auf den Weg gelegt...sehr ärgerlich und gefählich.


----------



## Sarrois (27. April 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Hallo! Der verunfallte Radler ist wegen einem trockenen Ast, der im Weg lag gestürzt. Bäume lassen sowas schon mal fallen, damit muss man auf Pfaden hierzulande rechnen...
> 
> Was vollkommen anderes sind besagte Ölspuren, die es auch schon im Allgäu mit ähnlich fatalem Ausgang gab!


 
Komm Du weißt ganz genau das im Wald hirnamputierte Besserwisser rumlaufen die die Stöckchen auslegen.
Bin genau dort letztens nochmal gefahren und es lag mal wieder Stöckchen im Weg,
so geometrisch kriegt das der liebe Gott und Wind nedd hin


----------



## Haferstroh (27. April 2012)

Habe die Stelle auch gefunden. Ganz in der Nähe ist ein Trail, wo doch einer von euch einen nicht ganz freundlichen Zettel für den Stöckchenleger an den Baum geheftet hat? Der liegt mittlerweile in mehreren Teilen neben dem Baum auf dem Boden.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (27. April 2012)

Was sind bei Euch eigentlich "Stöckchen"? Das hört sich für mich nach "Bremse auf und drüber" an...


----------



## Athabaske (27. April 2012)

Hey, wer hat meinen sehr geistreichen Beitrag gelöscht???


----------



## Sarrois (2. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Hey, wer hat meinen sehr geistreichen Beitrag gelöscht???


 
Welcher Beitrag


----------



## Athabaske (3. Mai 2012)

Ein "hochintelligentes" Fabulieren über Stöckchen, ihre Herkunft und über Gott und Gottlieb. Aber ich werde nicht versuchen es neu zu verfassen...


----------



## felon (8. Mai 2012)

Der ursprüngliche Artikel:http://www.bkz-online.de/node/325117

"Kriminell und für die Opfer lebensgefährlich: Militante Mountainbike-Gegner stellen den Radfahrern in Schorndorf und Umgebung perfide Fallen. Sie vergraben Nagelbretter im Laub (was übrigens auch für die Tiere im Wald potenziell lebensgefährlich ist), spannen Drähte in Halshöhe und lassen sich auch sonst allerlei Unfassbares einfallen, um Mountainbiker aus dem Wald zu vertreiben"

Offensichtlich der gleiche Vorfall:
http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.oberberken...rer.574fc298-b3f6-46ed-9275-b767d908f1e7.html
"Ein Fichtenstamm, dessen Äste eine Form von Widerhaken bildeten, verfing sich in den Speichen."

Panikmache der Zeitung, außer ich bekomme Bilder von "Nagelbretter im Laub". Es gab schon Bilder davon, hier im Forum, allerdings ist das schon Jahre her und war nicht in Deutschland.

Meine Meinung: Die gleichen Leute die hier ihre Gewaltfantasien ausleben sind die, die als Rentner Äste auf den Weg ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2012)

felon schrieb:


> Der ursprüngliche Artikel: "Kriminell und für die Opfer lebensgefährlich: Militante Mountainbike-Gegner stellen den Radfahrern in Schorndorf und Umgebung perfide Fallen. Sie vergraben Nagelbretter im Laub (was übrigens auch für die Tiere im Wald potenziell lebensgefährlich ist), spannen Drähte in Halshöhe und lassen sich auch sonst allerlei Unfassbares einfallen, um Mountainbiker aus dem Wald zu vertreiben"



Nagelbretter und Drähte hab ich noch nie gesehen.....
Bin auch nedd scharf darauf!


----------



## GrrIngo (8. Mai 2012)

felon schrieb:


> Panikmache der Zeitung, außer ich bekomme Bilder von "Nagelbretter im Laub". Es gab schon Bilder davon, hier im Forum, allerdings ist das schon Jahre her und war nicht in Deutschland.



Da gab es schon vor zwei Jahren mehrere Fälle am Gehrenberg sowie auch Berichte aus Taunus und Spessart. Nicht das klassische Nagelbrett, sondern in Baumwurzeln eingeschlagene Nägel, bei denen dann der Kopf abgezwickt wurde. Genau auf bekannten Trails und Wegen.


----------



## Athabaske (9. Mai 2012)

...auch wenn diese Artikel immer wieder aus dem Archiv geholt, entstaubt und hier in das Thema gestellt werden - an der Situation ändert sich nichts.

Ja, es gibt Stöckchen auf den Trails.
Ja, besagter Fahrer ist gestürzt und war dann krankenhausreif.

Nein, es gibt keine Nagelbretter.
Nein, es gibt keine Drähte.

Und, Stöckchen mit Widerhaken unter Vorsatz so clever auf dem Trail platziert um maximalen Schaden zu erzielen, ist eine Schutzbehaubtung des Gestürzten (behaupte wiederum ich).

Der Einzelne sollte sich nicht so wichtig nehmen und immer davon ausgehen, dass ein übel gesinnter genau ihm im Wald mit Stöckchen auflauert. Augen auf und Geschwindigkeit an die Situation angepasst und dann sind die Stöckchen ärgerlich aber nicht gefährlich.

Was wäre ich froh, wenn im vorderen Remstal, am Schurwald nur Stöckchen liegen würden. Hier benötigt man ein Fahrzeug mit Greifarm um die Sit-Ins der Stöckchen zu beseitigen. Aber auch da wird mal einer reinbrettern und dann Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen versuchtem Todschlag stellen...


----------



## Gonzo76 (26. Mai 2012)

Solche mutwillig aufgebauten Hindernisse gbt es immer mehr.
Ich hatte vor 9 Monaten in einem Eigenen fall berichtet. Doch was ich damals fest stellte, stelle ich hier auch wieder fest.  Der eine, oder andere ist wie immer der Meinung, der Biker ist der böse, würde er...., dann wäre nicht....

Echt toll... Wenn es an die Gesundheit hört der Spaß auf !!!

Zur Erinnerung: Link

Ich bin seit diesem Unfall krank geschrieben, darf weder arbeiten, noch biken.... Man sollte mal darüber nachdenken, was solche Aktionen für Folgen haben könnten....


----------



## Alexes (26. Mai 2012)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Einfach nur zum kotzen solangsam.
> 
> Im Triumph Forum ließt man von ölverschmierten Kurven die wohl durch Motorradhasser verursacht werden und hier im MTB-Forum kommen die Drahtfallen die Quer über den Weg gespannt werden.
> 
> Selbstjustiz wäre ja schön - nur dummerweiße wird man dann nicht selten vom Opfer zum Täter und hat eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung am Hals.



Da muß man dann eben ganze Arbeit leisten, keine halben Sachen.  

Und wirklich zum kotzen, wie hier von Bikern (!) die Gefahr kleingeredet oder schlicht negiert wird ("Es gibt keine Nagelbretter im Wald!") ... in eurem La-La-Land möchte ich auch mal leben, wo alle Menschen gut sind und ganz lieb miteinander umgehen, und keiner was Böses tut.


----------



## Sarrois (26. Mai 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> Da muß man dann eben ganze Arbeit leisten, keine halben Sachen.
> 
> Und wirklich zum kotzen, wie hier von Bikern (!) die Gefahr kleingeredet oder schlicht negiert wird ("Es gibt keine Nagelbretter im Wald!") ... in eurem La-La-Land möchte ich auch mal leben, wo alle Menschen gut sind und ganz lieb miteinander umgehen, und keiner was Böses tut.



In einer Stunde fahre ich genau die Trails weswegen dieser Fred eröffnet wurde, dann sehn wir was im Moment rumliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (27. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> In einer Stunde fahre ich genau die Trails weswegen dieser Fred eröffnet wurde, dann sehn wir was im Moment rumliegt



Alle Trails perfekt zu fahren 
Die Stöckchenlger haben wohl aufgegeben


----------



## SilverWolf (27. Mai 2012)

...nie....im  Leben...aufgegeben...


----------



## basti313 (30. Mai 2012)

Hier bei uns hat sogar die Gemeinde einen schönen Pfad mit "Stöckchen" gesperrt. Also Schnittgut auf fast 2m aufgetürmt, weil die Pendler den Weg zum Bahnhof über diesen Pfad abkürzen. 
Inzwischen ist der auch abgeräumt.

Ansonsten haben wir hier eher kein "Stöckchen", sondern ein "Baum" Problem. In jedem frequentierten Trail liegen 1 bis 2 Baumstämme quer...der Förster hier mag die MTBler nicht wirklich. Ist mir schleierhaft, warum man teures Holz lieber auf Trails verfaulen lässt als es sauber zu lagern nur damit einem einer abgehen kann wenn MTBler ihr Rad drüber heben müssen...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (31. Mai 2012)

Über Baumstämme und etwas dickere Äste kann ich auch klagen. 
Allerdings lagen sie bisher nie so, dass man vorher nicht hätte bremsen können und einfach drüberklettert.


----------



## Acerracer (1. Juni 2012)

Die sollte man finden nach winterberg schleppen beim ixs und an ziel pfosten ketten und en schild vorstellen und drauf schreiben " ich bin ein Fahrradfahrer hasser und stehe auf schläge"


----------



## hoschik (1. Juni 2012)

das mit den Nagelbrettern kommt leider auch in Deutschland vor. In e
Erlangen haben Kolegen von mir ein brett mit ca. 15 5cm langen Nägeln aus einer großen Pfütze direkt vor nem Double gezogen. Das brett so nicht zu sehen, haben es nur gemerkt als sie schauen wollten ob man trotz Pfütze schnell genug für den jump ist, danach waren beide Reifen platt. hab mal das foto rausgekramt :
http://oldpage.freeride-erlangen.de/galerie/bilder/bild-124.jpg

standen auf der anderen seite alle in gleicher höhe aus dem brett.


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Juni 2012)

Gonzo76 schrieb:


> Solche mutwillig aufgebauten Hindernisse gbt es immer mehr.
> Ich hatte vor 9 Monaten in einem Eigenen fall berichtet. Doch was ich damals fest stellte, stelle ich hier auch wieder fest.  Der eine, oder andere ist wie immer der Meinung, der Biker ist der böse, würde er...., dann wäre nicht....
> 
> Echt toll... Wenn es an die Gesundheit hört der Spaß auf !!!
> ...



Irgendwie passt dein Link nicht ganz zu dem was du hier geschrieben hast


----------



## Crackintosh (4. Juni 2012)

grade gelesen... 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...nfeldbruck-lebensgefaehrliche-falle-1.1373139


----------



## Deleted 224116 (4. Juni 2012)

Crackintosh schrieb:


> grade gelesen...
> 
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...nfeldbruck-lebensgefaehrliche-falle-1.1373139



Wenn ich sowas lese frag ich mich was in den Köpfen der Leute vorgeht, die solche Fallen aufbauen....

Als wären sie im Krieg, warum nicht gleich ein paar Tellerminen auslegen... 

Das ist doch purer Hass, warscheinlich kombiniert mit Langeweile


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juni 2012)

Stöckchen-Update Schurwald: 

Neuen Trail gefahren (Weg mit blauem Punkt runter von Nähe altes BW-Depot nach Nassach) und über eine Auswahl an quergelegten kleinen Baumstämmchen drüber. Grosses Kettenblatt blieb verschont.

Geil war's! Dank den den fleissigen Baumstammdreher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thedoctor69 (5. Juni 2012)

ich hab noch ein paar bärenfallen , selbstschussanlagen und andere utensilien für einen gegenanschlag  wer ist dabei ?


----------



## Sarrois (5. Juni 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Stöckchen-Update Schurwald:
> 
> Neuen Trail gefahren (Weg mit blauem Punkt runter von Nähe altes BW-Depot nach Nassach) und über eine Auswahl an quergelegten kleinen Baumstämmchen drüber. Grosses Kettenblatt blieb verschont.
> 
> Geil war's! Dank den den fleissigen Baumstammdreher!


 
Jo, die liegen da schon ewig lang rum, da gibt es ja schon teilweise ne Umfahrung.

Hast Du die ganzen Kicker, Anlieger und die Schlucht auch mitgenommen


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Juni 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Jo, die liegen da schon ewig lang rum, da gibt es ja schon teilweise ne Umfahrung.
> 
> Hast Du die ganzen Kicker, Anlieger und die Schlucht auch mitgenommen



Keine Ahnung, konnte ich nicht erkennen, ich war zu schnell dafür....


----------



## Sarrois (5. Juni 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, konnte ich nicht erkennen, ich war zu schnell dafür....



Also nein


----------



## Athabaske (5. Juni 2012)

Ich habe das starke Gefühl, Herr exilierter Saarländer, wir müssen mal miteinander Deine Exiltrails fahren?


----------



## Sarrois (6. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Ich habe das starke Gefühl, Herr exilierter Saarländer, wir müssen mal miteinander Deine Exiltrails fahren?


 
Gerne, nur dieses Wochenende hab ich leider keine Zeit,
Heimaturlaub im Saarprotektorat

Die Runde wäre in etwas so wie hier:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.16588.html

Man kann aber gerne noch ne Schleife über Lichtenwald Büchenbronn mitnehmen.
Von wo kommst Du aus dem Remstal?


----------



## Athabaske (6. Juni 2012)

Und wann, denkst Du, sollte diesen Sommer der Wald nicht mehr matschig sein??


----------



## Sarrois (6. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Und wann, denkst Du, sollte diesen Sommer der Wald nicht mehr matschig sein??


 
Mooooment, der Dreck iss nedd von mir
War nur als grobe Marschroute gedacht.

Solche Sprüche kommen meist nur von Krosskanntrielycrapresswurschtschwucken mit 15cm langen Hörnchen am Bike

Ich hab Sa. 16.06 und 30.06 und fast immer unter der Woche Zeit,
ist ja lang hell


----------



## Kor74 (6. Juni 2012)

bestimmt ein Förster oder Jäger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (6. Juni 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...Krosskanntrielycrapresswurschtschwucken


du meinst den hier:


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juni 2012)

Lycra is bei dem in den meisten Fällen aber nicht 
Und was soll das Steinewerfen? Haben die Bikerhasser noch bessere Karten, wenn wir uns untereinander schon diffamieren. Zumal ich einige XC´ler kenne, die so manchem selbsternannten Freerider/Enduristen was vormachen.


----------



## Sarrois (6. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Lycra is bei dem in den meisten Fällen aber nicht
> Und was soll das Steinewerfen? Haben die Bikerhasser noch bessere Karten, wenn wir uns untereinander schon diffamieren. Zumal ich einige XC´ler kenne, die so manchem selbsternannten Freerider/Enduristen was vormachen.



Herrlich
Schon mal was von Selbstironie gehört

Ich fahre selbst noch ein XC Bike mit Hörnchen und hab auch nicht immer Baggyshorts an


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juni 2012)

Sorry, der Inronieanspruch war aus Deinem Post nicht ersichtlich, für andere wahrscheinlich aber auch nicht. Daher passte das zur allgemeinen Denke, die unter Bikern verbreitet ist. Denn wie man miteinander umgeht, sich grüßt etc. hängt meiner Erfahrung nach oft vom benutzten Federweg ab.


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Juni 2012)

Bei uns im Deister schütten sie als neustes Tierinnereien und Fuchsköpfe auf die Trails :banghead::screwy:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juni 2012)

Was geht denn da ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (6. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sorry, der Inronieanspruch war aus Deinem Post nicht ersichtlich, für andere wahrscheinlich aber auch nicht. Daher passte das zur allgemeinen Denke, die unter Bikern verbreitet ist. Denn wie man miteinander umgeht, sich grüßt etc. hängt meiner Erfahrung nach oft vom benutzten Federweg ab.



Hast recht war nicht ersichtlich
Ich bin zu jedem freundlich im Wald
Und am allerfreundlichsten zu knurrenden Wanderern,
denn das können die gar nicht ab





Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Bei uns im Deister schütten sie als neustes Tierinnereien und Fuchsköpfe auf die Trails



Das war wahrscheinlich im finstersten Mittelalter mal Gang und Gebe
Der aufrechte Gang wird in Deister aber mittlerweile schon praktiziert


----------



## Athabaske (6. Juni 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Herrlich
> Schon mal was von Selbstironie gehört
> 
> Ich fahre selbst noch ein XC Bike mit Hörnchen und hab auch nicht immer Baggyshorts an



...ich habe es schon richtig verstanden, bin nicht behornt und mag trotzdem die Buchenschlämpe überhaupt nicht mehr leiden.


----------



## prince67 (6. Juni 2012)

Wer oder was sind jetzt "Buchenschlämpe"?


----------



## Athabaske (6. Juni 2012)

Der Schurwald ist Buchenmischwald und die Hinterlassenschaften dr Buchen und der sie umgebende Humusboden wirken wie ein Schwamm, nach Regen und erstreckt nach ausgiebigem Regen saugt sich das Zeug voll und garantiert noch Tage und Wochenlang Freude an der Feuchtigkeit. Buchenschlämpe eben...

Im krassen Gegensatz dazu der Kiefern und Sandboden im Pfälzerwald beispielsweise.


----------



## Sarrois (7. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ich habe es schon richtig verstanden, bin nicht behornt und mag trotzdem die Buchenschlämpe überhaupt nicht mehr leiden.



Ok, jetzt weiss ich was Du meinst.
Wenn es drei Tage nedd geschifft hat geht es eigentlich ganz gut,
Es sei denn wochenlanger Regen ist vorausgegangen.
Glaub ich musste mich auch schwer umgewöhnen und kotz immer noch regelmäßig über die schlammige Pampe hier ab!
Aber bis Sonntag hab ich jetzt Tannenwälder mit Sandsteinboden unter den Rädern
und den neuen Flowtrail glotz ich mir auch mal an


----------



## Athabaske (7. Juni 2012)

Nett blos glotza, fahra!

Viel Spass in der Heimat.


----------



## Sarrois (14. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Nett blos glotza, fahra!


 
Bin gefahra war gut.

Magschd am Sa an unsrer Hardtailhörnchenlycrapresswurschdausfahrt
teilnehmen?
Dann siehst Du mal die ganzen Brennpunkte


----------



## Athabaske (14. Juni 2012)

Samstag? Mal gucken 

Soll ja wärmer werden, dafür am Samstag wieder Regen?

Wo könnte man sich treffen, am Bahnhof?

Apropos, Würstchen ess ich nicht mehr, seit ich mal die Fertigung einer Firma für Brät-Mahlwerke angeschaut habe...


----------



## Mosconi (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

will den Beitrag ja nicht wieder aus dem Keller holen.
Doch würde ich gerne wissen, ob sich nun seit dem letzten Jahr die Situation der Fallen verschärft hat oder ob sich das gelegt hat? 

Ich kann grundsätzlich beide Seiten (Jäger und Radfahrer) verstehen. Doch was überhaupt nicht geht, sind Nagelbretter oder gespannte Seile etc., die Mensch und Tier schwer verletzen können.

Grüße aus Remshalden


----------



## Gonzo76 (1. Juni 2013)

Mosconi schrieb:


> Ich kann grundsätzlich beide Seiten (Jäger und Radfahrer) verstehen. Doch was überhaupt nicht geht, sind Nagelbretter oder gespannte Seile etc., die Mensch und Tier schwer verletzen können.
> 
> Grüße aus Remshalden



Das geht auch nicht (siehe hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540443 )

Bin seit dem "Unfall" zu Hause und mehrfach operiert!!! Kann nicht mehr arbeiten. Ganz toll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (2. Juni 2013)

Gute Besserung!

Ist aber nicht in Schorndorf passiert, die Frage bleibt offen - wird sie wohl auch bleiben...


----------



## Deleted 174584 (22. Juni 2013)

@kussen: Falscher Film?


----------



## L0rdMetzger (7. Juli 2013)

Hier in der nähe von schorndorf: 
Ich hab mir auf nem trail bei weitmars an nem nagelbrett vor einigen wochen mein hinterrad plattgefahren. das nagelbrett war direkt hinter nem stamm der quer zum trail lag im laub. habs natürlich gleich entfernt & mitgenommen. zum glück hab ichs ned voll erwischt und meine felge hat nichts abbekommen. 
hab mich grad frisch wegen meiner (vielleicht) leicht verbogenen gabel angemeldet & dachte mir dass sowas wie naglebretter priorität hat.

RIP Racing Ralph - du hast mich auf meinem rad ganze 2 1/2 wochen begleitet.


----------



## Abgrund (12. Juli 2013)

An Stellen wo es öfter vorkommt gut getarnte auslöse Kameras aufstellen und abwarten,
so kann man die Täter eig. gut ermitteln.


----------



## Mosconi (12. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die das in der Dämmerung machen, wenn nicht mehr viel los ist. Dann wird es mit einer einfachen Kamera schon schwer.
Oder aber, man legt sich selbst auf die Lauer. Wenn er dann vorbei kommt und freundlich ist, darf er sich die Seite des Nagelbretts noch selber aussuchen. Wenn er unfreundlich wird, dann wird er mit der anderen Seite verkloppt. ;-)
Spaß beiseite! 
Stellt man sich nur mal vor, dass man stürzt und auf das Nagelbrett fällt. 
Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wie ich reagieren würde, wenn ich jemanden dabei erwische. Festhalten darf man ja nicht. Vermutlich wäre er weg, bis die Polizei kommt.
Also doch das Brett? Ironie Ende


----------



## Pintie (12. Juli 2013)

Mosconi schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wie ich reagieren würde, wenn ich jemanden dabei erwische.


ich schon.....


----------



## Athabaske (12. Juli 2013)

...kann jemand, ganz spontan, ein Foto von einem Nagelbrett hochladen - ich bezweifle ja immer noch dass es die in Wirklichkeit gibt und nicht nur im Regal gleich neben den Taranteln aus der Yukkapalme...


----------



## dickerbert (12. Juli 2013)

Hier der Beweis:





Quelle: http://www.planet-wissen.de/natur_technik/sinne/fuehlen/fuehlstoerungen.jsp


----------



## Marco76 (14. Juli 2013)

Mosconi schrieb:


> Festhalten darf man ja nicht. Vermutlich wäre er weg, bis die Polizei kommt.



§127 (1) StGB

Wird jemand auf frischer Tat betroffen oder verfolgt, so ist, wenn er der Flucht verdächtig ist oder seine Identität nicht sofort festgestellt werden kann, *jedermann befugt*, ihn auch ohne richterliche Anordnung *vorläufig festzunehmen*. Die Feststellung der Identität einer Person durch die Staatsanwaltschaft oder die Beamten des Polizeidienstes bestimmt sich nach § 163b Abs. 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mosconi (14. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Info,

das hatte ich irgendwo mal anders gelesen. Aber keine Ahnung wo....
Damit wäre das Thema "entkommen lassen" auch geklärt.


----------



## dickerbert (14. Juli 2013)

Bis auf die Schadenersatzansprüche, die er gegen dich geltend machen kann und die Anzeige wegen Freiheitsberaubung, falls er nicht überführt werden kann. Wenn man jemanden festhält und diesen Paragrafen als Begründung heran zieht, dann sollte man vorher auch umfassende Beweise bieten können, um seine "Festnahme" zu rechtfertigen. Sonst geht der Schuss schnell nach hinten los.


----------



## Athabaske (14. Juli 2013)

..darf ich noch ein weiters Mal anfragen, wer, wo, wieviele Nagelbretter oder sonstige Fallen im Raum Schorndorf gesehen hat.

Bitte möglichst mit Bild.

Alles andere ist heiße Luft...


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (1. August 2013)

So dann mal aktuelle "heiße Luft" von gestern



Trail am Hohberg


----------



## Athabaske (1. August 2013)

...ooouuupss.


----------



## Laschpuffer (2. August 2013)

Na dann hoffe ich mal das hier alle ihre Tetanusimpfungen aktualisiert haben. Übles Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (2. August 2013)

Alter Falter...


----------



## treecat (2. August 2013)

Nagelbrett -  Die legende lebt - nach dem wir auf einem Trail fast gleichzeitig 6 Löcher geflickt haben, sind wir auf die suche gegangen und ein Nagelbrett ausgegraben.

Cirka 50 cm lang, 25 Nägel und zwie Baustahlherige mitten im Weg vergraben - gut dass wir nicht zu fuss unterwegs waren

Überlege ob ich´s anzeigen soll.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. August 2013)

Machen! Auch wenn nichts dabei herauskommen sollte. Aber aktenkundig solltest Du es machen!
Reicht ne kurze Mitteilung, wann Ihr es wo unter welchen Umständen gefunden habt und am besten noch ein Foto von dem Ding, sofern noch vorhanden. Namen und Anschriften von Zeugen noch mit rein nehmen. Wenn sowas häufiger vorkommt, wird die zuständige Dienststelle auch sensibilisiert für derartige Taten.

Vielleicht machen sie auch einen Presseaufruf, manchmal hat ja jemand doch etwas Komisches gesehen.

Das ist immerhin eine versuchte gefährliche Körperverletzung, das ist kein Spaß mehr. Aber wenn die Behörden von nichts wissen, können sie auch nichts unternehmen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. August 2013)

Kurzfristig mit tubeless vielleicht gegenrüsten:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sjvJXJWtAA"]NoTubes Path of Death Tubeless System Demonstration - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## AlBirdy (2. August 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Kurzfristig mit tubeless vielleicht gegenrüsten:



Und womit rüstest Du Deinen Körper oder Kopf solltest Du mal rein zufällig auf so ein Brett drauffallen?


----------



## xrated (2. August 2013)

Der ist doch so bescheuert das er irgendwann mal in seine eigene Falle tritt.

Ich halte es nach wie vor problematisch darüber in Medien zu berichten wegen Nachahmer. Da hilft auch keine Warnung das sowas lebensgefährlich ist, womöglich nehmen die Personen das sogar in Kauf.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. August 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Und womit rüstest Du Deinen Körper oder Kopf solltest Du mal rein zufällig auf so ein Brett drauffallen?



Entschuldigung für meinen Hinweis, wenigstens die Plattensituation etwas zu lindern. Ganz viel Entschuldigung. Tut mir echt sehr ganz viel leid.  Werde so etwas blödes nie wieder tun.

Dir auch noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## AlBirdy (2. August 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Entschuldigung für meinen Hinweis, wenigstens die Plattensituation etwas zu lindern. Ganz viel Entschuldigung. Tut mir echt sehr ganz viel leid.  Werde so etwas blödes nie wieder tun.
> 
> Dir auch noch einen schönen Abend



Jeez, da hat wohl jemand überraschenderweise seine mensies bekommen...


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. August 2013)

mensies? Bist du für Jahrgang 1966 nicht zu alt für so eine Sprache?

Aber für so ein Geplänkel ist das Thema nun echt zu bitter. Wir hatten hier vor etlichen Jahren auch mal einen Nagelbrettleger. Das war auch in der Lokalzeitung gestanden. Allerdings waren die nicht so massiv, wie auf dem Bild da oben und es hatte sich nach einiger Zeit auch wieder gelegt. Wir sind dann wirklich alle auf tubeless umgestiegen, was wirklich ein wenig geholfen hat. Kann das einfach nur als Erfahrung weiter geben. Ist heute aber wahrscheinlich eh viel bekannter/verbreiteter.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2013)

Ich will die Stimmung Biker vs. Wanderer nicht anheizen. GlÃ¼cklicherweise sind die Konflikte die Ausnahme.

Aus gegebenem Anlass aber ein aktueller Post zum Thema 2m-Regel:

_"Das Radfahren im Wald wird in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg auch kÃ¼nftig nur auf Wegen erlaubt sein, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind. âDie Zwei-Meter-Regelung hat sich bewÃ¤hrtâ, erklÃ¤rte Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde (GrÃ¼ne) den Stuttgarter Nachrichten auf eine FDP-Anfrage." _
Zitat aus StZ-Artikel zur 2m-Regel

So wie ich die Presse kenne, wird der Artikel jetzt so oder so Ã¤hnlich in BaWÃ¼ die Runde durch die Tageszeitungen machen. Aus meiner Sicht ein idealer AnknÃ¼pfungspunkt fÃ¼r alle Biker in BaWÃ¼, sich bei ihren lokalen und regionalen Medien mit Online-Kommentaren und Leserbriefen gegen die 2m-Regel stark zu machen und darauf hinzuweisen, dass es unter den WÃ¤hlern nicht nur Wanderer gibt und dass ein Miteinander im Wald - wie es ja bereits gelebt wird - statt der 2m-Regel die viel bessere LÃ¶sung ist.

Siehe auch Open Trails auf Facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (6. August 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die Zwei-Meter-Regelung hat sich bewährt, erklärte Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde (Grüne)



Fragt sich nur für wen... Jedenfalls nicht für Biker, wobei damit sichergestellt ist das jemand der absolut keine Ahnung hat auch nie einen entsprechenden Trail mit seinem Hollandrad lang fahren wird. Irgendwie kommen mir die Regeln nämlich langsam so vor das man versucht nur Wege zuzulassen welche wirklich von Oma Gertrude auf dem Hollandrad mit E Unterstützung gefahren werden können.


----------



## hulster (8. August 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich will die Stimmung Biker vs. Wanderer nicht anheizen. Glücklicherweise sind die Konflikte die Ausnahme.
> 
> Aus gegebenem Anlass aber ein aktueller Post zum Thema 2m-Regel:
> 
> ...



Außerdem könnte man ja an dieser Stelle dann auch mal darauf verweisen, dass andere Länder gelernt haben. Siehe geändertes Waldgesetzt in Hessen.


----------



## Axlschwaiss (13. August 2013)

Update: "Plüderhausen: Nagelbretter im Wald vergraben"
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.blaulicht-aus-der-region-stuttgart-13-august-von-navigeraet-in-see-gelenkt-page1.316d367f-c6b6-43dc-aaf7-63d188832225.html


----------



## Hockdrik (29. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Außerdem könnte man ja an dieser Stelle dann auch mal darauf verweisen, dass andere Länder gelernt haben. Siehe geändertes Waldgesetzt in Hessen.



Genau! 

Damit auch in BaWü das Waldgesetz geändert wird:
Online Petition zur Abschaffung der 2m-Regel in BaWü


Ist recht simpel und in 2 Minuten erledigt: einfach Name und E-Mail-Adresse angeben und mit einem Klick digital für eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel unterzeichnen. Kann man auch anonym bzw. nicht öffentlich sichtbar machen - zählt dennoch. Auch Stimmen außerhalb BaWü zählen.


----------



## Itekei (29. August 2013)

Axlschwaiss schrieb:


> Update: "Plüderhausen: Nagelbretter im Wald vergraben"


Irgendwie scheinen die Irren sich im Rems-Murr-Kreis formiert zu haben.


----------



## bastl-axel (29. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, konnte ich nicht erkennen, ich war zu schnell dafür....





Sarrois schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt wo der Biker gestürzt ist kenne ich...  ...Das Gefährlich ist, das man hier mächtig Speed fährt, normalerweise


Mächtig Speed drauf.....   ...ich war zu schnell dafür...
Sind das offiziell ausgeschilderte downhill-Strecken? Wer warnt da die Wanderer vor euch Tieffliegern?  Wenn sich da ein Wanderer nur noch mit einem Hechtsprung ins Gebüsch retten konnte, kann man solche Reaktionen (Nagelbrett, Äste quer usw.) fast verstehen. Auch daran mal gedacht?


----------



## Sarrois (29. August 2013)

Was laberst Du hier ohne zu Wissen um was es geht

Nicht Kuchenbacken mit Arschbacken verwechseln


----------



## ToniTaste (29. August 2013)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Mächtig Speed drauf.....   ...ich war zu schnell dafür...
> Sind das offiziell ausgeschilderte downhill-Strecken? Wer warnt da die Wanderer vor euch Tieffliegern?  Wenn sich da ein Wanderer nur noch mit einem Hechtsprung ins Gebüsch retten konnte, kann man solche Reaktionen (Nagelbrett, Äste quer usw.) fast verstehen. Auch daran mal gedacht?



Da diese Diskussion eh schon recht emotionsgeladen ist, hab ich mich bisher hier eher zurückgehalten .... aber sorry!!! Bei Nagelbrettern gibt´s rein gar nichts zu "verstehen". Auch nicht fast. Natürlich gibt´s rücksichtslose Biker - keine Frage. In meinem Bikeumfeld, und das ist groß, gibt´s die allerdings die nicht. Und meiner Meinung nach sind die "rücksichtslosen" auch eine absolute Minderheit. Der allergrößte Teil möchte einfach mit Spaß und Freude sein Hobby in der Natur ausüben. In der Gruppe oder alleine. In sofern haben die Biker erstmal die selben Interessen wie andere Waldbesucher auch.

Das vielleicht auch mal ein Kind in ein so Nagelbrett reinrennen kann, oder Tiere sich daran verletzten können, daran denken die selbsternannten Waldpolizisten offensichtlich nicht.

In diesem Sinne - euch allen ein schönen WE auf den Singeltrails und viel Spaß beim Biken  Wetter soll gut werden


----------



## bastl-axel (29. August 2013)

ToniTaste schrieb:


> Bei Nagelbrettern gibt´s rein gar nichts zu "verstehen". Auch nicht fast.


Die machen sich keine Gedanken, die wollen euch nur die Reifen plattmachen und denken nicht über die Konsequenzen nach.
Bei uns wurde auch mal ein Seil über den Weg gespannt und es ist sogar deswegen  einer gestorben. Als Konsequenz wurde das Radfahren großräumig verboten. Das der Seilspanner gefunden und bestraft wurde, hilft da wenig. Gebt den Wanderern einfach keinen Grund zum reagieren. Und nach den Beiträgen, welche ich hier lese, glaube ich nicht , das ihr alle liebe nette rücksichtsvolle Fahrer seid.


ToniTaste schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt´s rücksichtslose Biker - keine Frage. In meinem Bikeumfeld, und das ist groß, gibt´s die allerdings die nicht.


In meinem und anderen beobachteten Umfelder gibt es davon eine ganze Menge. Ist halt immer eine Ansichtssache. Der Wanderer, welcher zur Seite springen muss, sieht das bestimmt anders, als der Kumpel, welcher hinterher oder vorne weg fährt. 


ToniTaste schrieb:


> Und meiner Meinung nach sind die "rücksichtslosen" auch eine absolute Minderheit.


Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, ist Minderheit scheinbar ein dehnbarer Begriff.


ToniTaste schrieb:


> Der allergrößte Teil möchte einfach mit Spaß und Freude sein Hobby in der Natur ausüben.


Des einen Freud, des andern Leid.
Mir haben Waldspaziergänger erzählt, das sie früher die Kinder und Hunde haben einfach laufen lasen können. Geht heute nicht mehr. Wenn MTBler pulkweise auftauchen und/oder mit stark unangepasster Geschwindigkeit vorbeisausen. Ihr wollte eure Rechte haben und die Wanderer? 
Da mir bisher auf meine Frage, ob ihr auf gesperrten Strecken fahrt oder auf normalen Waldwegen so schnell unterwegs seid, das ihr gar nicht mehr rechtzeitig bremsen könnt, wenn sich ein Wanderer auf eure Strecke verirrt, müsst ihr meine Fragen auch verstehen.
Wenn ich mit meinen Kumpels unterwegs bin, gibt es schon mal ein paar gefährliche Konstellationen, was Wanderer oder frisch gefällte Bäume betrifft. Viel zu schnell unterwegs. Macht Spaß, klar, aber ich wollte mir oft nicht selbst im Wald begegnen.  
Ich fahre auch gern Motorrad, kann aber trotzdem verstehen, wenn ganz Ortschaften in stark frequentierten Gegenden, ihre Ortsdurchfahrt sperren. Vor allem, seit es immer mehr Harley-Fahrer mit tollem Sound gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (29. August 2013)

Selbstjustitz geht mal gar nicht
Egal ob jetzt Nagelbretter...gespannte Seile...Öl auf der Straße etc.
Sowas ist vorsätzlich!!
Ich grabe ja auch keine Fallgruben im Wald
Schwarze Schafe gibts immer u. ich spreche diese auch an wenn ich sie antreffe.
Wer mit dem Leben anderer spielt > keine Tolleranz in jeglicher Art!

Aber bis jetzt (zum Glück) meist freundliche Mitmenschen auf dem Rad u. zu Fuß angetroffen

...und ganz wichtig "wie man in den Wald reinschreit, kommts auch zurück!"

Sportliche
Tom


----------



## bastl-axel (29. August 2013)

Dann sind wir ja einer Meinung, aber viele, welche hier ihre Meinung vertreten, sehen irgendwie nur ihre Seite und ihre Rechte. No mercy.


----------



## ToniTaste (29. August 2013)

@bastl-axel

Nachdem was Du im letzten Post (21:59) geschrieben hast, kann ich Deinen Blickwinkel auf das Thema ja durchaus nachvollziehen. Meiner weicht allerdings in ein einigen Punkten davon ab.

Wie vorher schon geschrieben - und das ist keine Floskel - bin ich absolut für gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme im Wald. Das heißt für mich auch, dass man sich untereinander respektieren sollte, ebenso die Ausübung des jeweiligen Hobbies und sofern es niemand (wirklich) schadet auch tolerieren sollte. Das betrifft alle - Wanderer, Reiter, Jogger und natürlich auch Biker.

Ich habe offen gesagt auch wenig Grund mich zu beklagen. Hier in meiner Ecke scheint das Alles ganz gut klappen. D.h. es gibt wenig oder sehr selten Auseinandersetzungen mit Wanderern, Jägern etc. Und das, obwohl wir Singletrails deutlich unter 2m befahren oder uns auch mal den ein oder anderen schönen Sprung oder Kicker in den Wald zimmern. Und ja - obwohl es "verboten" ist - wird es sogar von denen, die beruflich im Wald zu tun haben, toleriert 

ABER  ...  in Deinem vorletzten Post ging´s drum, dass man ja fast verstehen könne, dass Nagelbretter auf den Trail gelegt werden. Und das sehe ich einfach komplett anders. Das ist vorsätzliche Körperverletzung, eine Straftat und Hochkriminell. Die Hilfssheriffs sollen meinenetwegen versuchen sich mit dem Förster oder der Polzei hinzustellen um die Leute anzuzeigen. Ich glaub zwar kaum, dass sich weder der Forst noch die Polizei darauf einlassen würde  ... aber egal. Derartige Selbstjustiz geht einfach nicht. 

Ein Trail unter 2m zu befahren und eine, im schlimmsten Fall lebensgefährliche Falle aufzubauen, sind einfach zwei Welten. Egal was sich jetzt der Fallensteller dabei denkt oder nicht denkt.

Auch kann ich der Aussage "des einen Freud, des andern Leid" nicht wirklich zustimmen. Klar wenn jeder sein "Ego-Programm" durchzieht mag das schon so sein. Wie man in den Wald reinschreit usw. ... Wenn aber alle einfach toleranter miteinander umgehen würden müsste, es eher heißen "ich hab meine Freud, also gönn ich dem Anderen auch die seine" 

In diesem Sinne, schönen Abend zusammen und Grüße  

Und wer noch nicht unterschrieben hat 

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Cheers


----------



## bastl-axel (30. August 2013)

Selbstverständlich ist diese Art der Selbstjustiz nicht tolerabel, aber ihr ständig Toleranz Fordernde, wer muss dann mehr Toleranz aufbringen? Ihr, bzw wir oder die anderen Waldbenutzer (Wanderer, "Stockenten")?
Ein Problem ist auch immer die Gruppenbildung. Wenn da 2-3 Radler rumfahren, ist das was anderes, als wenn da plötzlich 10 oder noch mehr rumdüsen. Wenn da nämlich nur ein  paar vorbeifahren wollen, geht man ein Stück beiseite. Kommen aber deutlich mehr, sind die auch meistens auch noch schneller unterwegs und da langt dann kein zur Seite gehen, nein, man muss dann auch schon mal den Weg verlassen, weil in Gruppen gern Rennen gefahren werden und da wird sogar im Bereich der Wanderer noch überholt. Alles schon gesehen und dann meckern die auch noch über die Wanderer oder lachen drüber, wie die Wanderer auseinander gespritzt sind. Geht's noch? Wo ist da die Toleranz?
Scheinbar haben auch die meisten MTB's eine eingebaute Vorfahrt.Habe noch nie gesehen, das Radler Wanderern an einer Wegkreuzung vorbei gelassen haben und auch beim Begegnen, da wird nie angehalten, solange es irgendwie dran vorbei geht. Damit macht sich keine Freunde.
Fahre nicht nur MTB, sondern gehe auch mit meinem Hund zu Fuß in den Wald. Sogar auf den "Zubringern" zu den geläufigen Trails wird gerast und gedrängelt ohne Rücksicht. Da gibt es sogar DH-Gruppen, welche ihr Bike hochschieben und dann alles ignorierend zu Tal stürzen. Zwei sind schon tot. Jetzt sag ich mal zynisch, zum Glück nur die Biker selbst und keine Unschuldigen. Nehmen die bei ihrer Aktion aber scheinbar in Kauf. Also, wenn ihr keine Waldrowdys kennt, die sind scheinbar alle hier in meiner Gegend.


----------



## Sarrois (30. August 2013)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Habe noch nie gesehen, das Radler Wanderern an einer Wegkreuzung vorbei gelassen haben und auch beim Begegne, da wird nie angehalten, solange es irgendwie dran vorbei geht.


 
Willst de mal mit uns Biken gehen, dann wirst Du vom Gegenteil überzeugt


----------



## bastl-axel (30. August 2013)

Ja, sorry für die Pauschalisierung, aber meine Vorwürfe habe ich nicht erfunden, sondern erlebe ich ständig und deshalb kann ich die Reaktionen von manchen Wanderern fast, aber nur fast verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (30. August 2013)

@bastel-axel

Was ist denn das für eine Märchenstunde, die Du da abhälst. Da Du aus Wiesbaden-Bierstadt kommst, beziehen sich Deine Äußerungen wohl auf den Taunus im Bereich Wiesbaden. Ich bin fast jeden Tag 2-3 Stunden mit dem MTB unterwegs, kenne einige Trails und die meisten MTB-Fahrer aus der Gegend.
Komisch, dass ich von den Vorfällen, die Du schilderst nie etwas mitbekommen habe. Wer ist den da zu Tode gekommen und in welchem Zusammenhang???
Ich fahre auch öfters mal in verschiedenen Gruppen (z.B. RSC Wiesbaden und RSV Bierstadt) mit und erlebe genau das Gegenteil von dem was Du erzählst. Es wird Rücksicht genommen und freundlich gegrüßt. Die Downhiller treiben sich i.d.R. am Schläferskopf rum und zwar dort, wo so gut wie keine Füßgänger sind.
Zum Thema Hund: Soweit ich weis besteht in den meisten Wäldern ohnehin Leinenzwang (Tollwut und Wildschutz), oder?
Also bitte mal die Bälle flach halten und nicht solchen Unsinn hier verbreiten. Das sieht schon nach gezielter Provokation aus.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. August 2013)

Was das für ein teilweise pauschalisierter Mist, den ich hier zu lesen bekomme. @_bast_l-axel: Geh in Deinen Keller und bastel und am Wochenende geh weiter wandern. Daß Du was anderes machst, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wenn ich Dein Geschreibsel lese.

Einzig wo ich zustimme ist, daß eine Gruppe von 6-7 Bikern plus deutlich suboptimal für das Image der MTB´ler ist. Daher guide ich persönlich mittlerweile nur noch Gruppen von max. 6 Leuten.


----------



## Caeso (30. August 2013)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Also, wenn ihr keine Waldrowdys kennt, die sind scheinbar alle hier in meiner Gegend.


 
Also ich bin ja mehr in der Ecke um Stuttgart und im Schönbuch unterwegs, aber meine Erfahrungen sind da gänzlich andere. 

Wanderer sind eigendlich immer recht  freundlich und rufen schon von weitem "Achtung Radfahrer" und machen gerne Platz. Ich mach mich aber euch meist frühzeitig mit einem freundlichen "Achtung" rechtzeitig bemerkbar.

Hundebesitzer nehmen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ihren Hund beiseite und ich bedanke mich dann in schöner Regelmässigkeit auch dafür. Bei den wenigen, die das nicht machen, brems ich halt und mach langsam. 

Zu 90% Treff ich eh meist keinen auf meinen Touren und Wegen.

Also entweder ich hab ne glückliche Aura oder es ist regional stark unterschiedlich, was ich fast nicht glauben mag.

Ich hatte aber auch noch keine Nagelbretter oder Seilfallen auf der Strecke.

Grüße,

Gerald


----------



## ToniTaste (31. August 2013)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist diese Art der Selbstjustiz nicht tolerabel, aber ihr ständig Toleranz Fordernde, wer muss dann mehr Toleranz aufbringen?


Es geht doch nicht darum wer MEHR oder WENIGER Toleranz aufbringen muss  Das ist meiner Meinung nach ´ne Sache die auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht. 

Mir geht´s da eher wie den meisten anderen hier. Ich scheine irgendwie in MTB-Wunderland zu leben, wo die Leute im Wald, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen (die´s halt immer gibt), vernünftig miteinander umgehen 

Bin ab Oktober aber auch ab und zu im Taunus unterwegs und kann mich ja dann selbst davon überzeugen, wie das Zusammenspiel der Waldnutzer so ist. Offen gesagt, würde es mich sehr überraschen wenn´s anders ist als hier im Raum Stuttgart, Backnang, Murrhardt ist 



bastl-axel schrieb:


> , als wenn da plötzlich 10 oder noch mehr rumdüsen.


Stimmt. Sehe ich genauso. Ich fahre selbst so gut wie nie in Gruppen größer 6. Gruppen um die 10 oder mehr kommt in den seltensten Fällen vor ...



bastl-axel schrieb:


> Habe noch nie gesehen, das Radler Wanderern an einer Wegkreuzung vorbei gelassen haben und auch beim Begegnen, da wird nie angehalten, solange es irgendwie dran vorbei geht.


Echt jetzt???  Sorry - aber mit der Aussage tu ich mich schon etwas schwer  Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass das der Regelfall sein soll... Ich kann Dir nur anbieten mal mit uns mitzufahren, vielleicht bekommst Du dann ein anderes Bild. 

Wenn Du wirklich nur so Jungs und Mädels beim Biken um Dich hast, bzw. auf sie triffst, wieso machst Du Dir nicht mal die Mühe und gehst mit ihnen in den Dialog? Jetzt aber bitte nicht als Antwort: "Die lassen alle nicht mit sich reden ..." 



bastl-axel schrieb:


> Zwei sind schon tot.


Ich finde das hier ´ne ernsthafte Diskussion und aktzeptier auch andere Standpunkte, ob sie für mich nachvollziehbar sind oder nicht. Aber wenn Du solche gewichtigen Aussagen einbringst, würde ich Dich auch um eine Quellenangabe bitten. 

Versteh mich da bitte nicht falsch. Ich will da jetzt nicht kleinkarriert rummachen. Aber im Rahmen einer wirklich ernsthaften Diskussion, müssen solche Aussagen, bei denen es um Todesfälle geht, schon klar dargestellt werden.


Grüße, ´n schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß beim Biken 

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg  Cheers


----------



## Hockdrik (4. September 2013)

Fahre auch im Raum Stuttgart, fahre bewusst defensiv, also bei Begegnungsverkehr deutlich langsamer (auch auf breiten Wegen) bis hin zum Absteigen und "am Wegrand schlank machen" auf schmalen Wegen und/oder wenn einer unglücklich guckt. Das machen alle Biker die ich kenne und denen ich begegne mehr oder weniger auch so.

Negative Kommentare seitens der Spaziergänger sind sehr selten. Maximal alle 10 Touren mal ein grußloses Schweigen. Einmal hatte ich ein "Na, schlechtes Gewissen? Sie wissen ja, dass Sie hier eigentlich nicht fahren dürfen." War aber in Ordnung, denn sie hatte ja laut BaWü-Waldgesetz sogar recht...  und sie hat es eigentlich recht freundlich gesagt. Was soll sie auch machen, wenn ich mich mit ausgesuchter Höflichkeit auf dem Wegrand drücke. 

Als Spaziergänger mit Kind und Kegel ist mir allerdings mehrfach aufgefallen, dass Radfahrer (also nicht nur Biker) auf den breiten Forstwegen mit unveränderter Geschwindigkeit an einer Gruppe Spaziergänger mit _freilaufenden _Kindern vorbeidüsen (rollt ja gerad so schön bergab, gell?!). Das wirkt echt bedrohlich und ist auch gefährlich. Sowas ist mir auf schmalen Wegen noch nicht passiert, denn dort bremsen Radfahrer dann schon ab, weil es für hohe Geschwindigkeiten offensichtlich zu eng ist.

-> ein Grund mehr, Biker nicht auf die breiten Wege zu verbannen. Dadurch wir das Konfliktpotential größer statt geringer, denn dort laufen mehr Spaziergänger rum, gerne auch in großen Gruppen nebeneinander.


----------



## axisofjustice (5. September 2013)

> Selbstverständlich ist diese Art der Selbstjustiz nicht tolerabel, aber ihr ständig Toleranz Fordernde, wer muss dann mehr Toleranz aufbringen? Ihr, bzw wir oder die anderen Waldbenutzer (Wanderer, "Stockenten")?



Yo bzzzd, newsflash: Es gibt momentan eine gesetzliche Schieflage. Das einzige Bestreben ist, dies wieder in Ordnung zu bringen. Um die Frage also zu beantworten: momentan müssen die Mountainbiker viel mehr Toleranz aufbringen. In Zukunft sollen alle Gruppen gleich viel Toleranz aufbringen und friedlich und legal nebeneinander existieren.

*Es geht nicht um Privilegien, es geht um deren Abbau!*


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. September 2013)

Heute musste ich einen schmalen Weg / Trail erstmal räumen, alle 50m war fein säuberlich ein dicker Ast oder wahlweise ein junger Baum als Sperre quer über den Weg gelegt.


----------



## Athabaske (5. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...-> ein Grund mehr, Biker nicht auf die breiten Wege zu verbannen. Dadurch wir das Konfliktpotential größer statt geringer, denn dort laufen mehr Spaziergänger rum, gerne auch in großen Gruppen nebeneinander.


...das Dumme ist nur, die Erfahrungen der Politiker oder die die ihnen zugetragen werden finden auf den breiten Wegen statt, denn aus den wenigen Fällen bei denen sich tatsächlich mehrere Menschen auf Pfaden befinden lässt sich vermutlich kaum ein Konflikt konstruieren. Weil auf breiten Forstwegen die wenigsten auf Schritttempo herunterbremsen oder gar anhalten, wird dieses Verhalten auf Trails übertragen und, voilá, da hast Du Dein Schreckensscenario...


----------



## nadgrajin (8. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...das Dumme ist nur, die Erfahrungen der Politiker oder die die ihnen zugetragen werden finden auf den breiten Wegen statt, denn aus den wenigen Fällen bei denen sich tatsächlich mehrere Menschen auf Pfaden befinden lässt sich vermutlich kaum ein Konflikt konstruieren. Weil auf breiten Forstwegen die wenigsten auf Schritttempo herunterbremsen oder gar anhalten, wird dieses Verhalten auf Trails übertragen und, voilá, da hast Du Dein Schreckensscenario...



Dann muss man das denen mal beibringen, weil im Endeffekt genau das dieses Problem darstellt. Und zum Gruppen bilden, es ist egal ob 10 MTB'ler, 10 Wanderer oder 10 was auch immer... ab einer gewissen Gruppengröße braucht man etwas platz und ich habe bisher noch nicht erlebt das Wanderer sich da anders verhalten als MTB'ler, nein es wird gemütlich der ganze weg blockiert. Von daher kann ich auch immer nur wiederholen Rücksicht muss grundsätzlich von allen Seiten kommen und nicht von einer, sonst funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. September 2013)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> ....Rücksicht muss grundsätzlich von allen Seiten kommen und nicht von einer, sonst funktioniert das nicht.



Kann ich nur bestätigen, als ich noch in Friedrichshafen gewohnt hab, war Biken und Joggen auf gewissen streken so gut wie unmöglich, weil die Touris (hoher Rentneranteil) einfach nur gemeint haben ihnen gehört jetzt die ganze Breite vom Weg. Und das War egal ob die mit oder ohne Rad unterwegs waren...

Rücksicht war bzw. ist für viele eben noch ein Fremdwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (8. September 2013)

Bei Nordic Walkern gelten drei schon als Ansammlung und ab fünf "laufen" die unter Demonstration, bei 10 kann man schon von einer Massenveranstaltung reden - zumindest nach dem Platzbedarf betrachtet....


----------



## Athabaske (8. September 2013)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Dann muss man das denen mal beibringen, weil im Endeffekt genau das dieses Problem darstellt. Und zum Gruppen bilden, es ist egal ob 10 MTB'ler, 10 Wanderer oder 10 was auch immer... ab einer gewissen Gruppengröße braucht man etwas platz und ich habe bisher noch nicht erlebt das Wanderer sich da anders verhalten als MTB'ler, nein es wird gemütlich der ganze weg blockiert. Von daher kann ich auch immer nur wiederholen Rücksicht muss grundsätzlich von allen Seiten kommen und nicht von einer, sonst funktioniert das nicht.


...genau daran sollte man beispielsweise per abgeordnetenwatch arbeiten. Mein Eindruck ist bisher auch, die verstehen gar nicht um was es bei Mountainbike geht, was wir darunter verstehen. Man muss das tatsächlich in einigen Fällen erst erklären.

Viel treffender bei der aktuellen Kampagne halte ich eher die Einschränkung für alle Radler abseits der Singletrails. Wenn Du als Treckingradler oder Reiseradler eine Tour planst, hast Du keine Möglichkeit vorher herauszufinden ob ein Weg breiter als 2 m ist. Ich kenne asphaltierte Wege die als Radroute ausgeschildert sind und die unter den 2 m liegen. Streng genommen müsste da abgestiegen werden, wenn diese durch den Wald führen...

Das trifft einen viel größeren Kreis, ist denen aber so gar nicht bewusste, weil auch da jeder auf die Montainbiker schaut!


----------

